# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Евровидение 2009 в Москве

## KAlinchik

Памятуя прошлогоднее бурное обсуждение ,удивляет,что за 2 дня до его начала у нас насчет него тишина...
я тут на статейку наткнулась:
Евровидение-2009: что будет в полуфиналах?  [ВИДЕО]

Правила игры и прогнозы на итог. Часть 1.

Джеймс Хэкер

Начнем с правил игры. Они, по сравнению с предыдущим конкурсом слегка изменились, но это касается только оценивания финалистов.

Вкратце, все выглядит так: конкурс коллективов самодеятельности стран Европы начнется 12 мая первым из двух полуфиналов. Второй состоится 14 мая. В первом полуфинале участвуют 18 стран, во втором - 19. Пятерка "блатных" стран, по недоброй традиции, выходит в финал без всяких полуфиналов. В каждом полуфинале проводится голосование среди зрителей участников, а также из определенных жребием «блатных» стран пятерки. В первом полуфинале голосовать будут Великобритания, Германия и Испания, во втором - Франция и Россия. По результатам голосования определяют девятку лучших, которая и выйдет в финал. Кроме зрителей, за кулисами в каждой стране будет заседать профессиональное жюри, которое будет выставлять коллективам самодеятельности оценки по той же 12-балльной системе. Критерии для них - профессионализм исполнителя и потенциал песни стать международным хитом. 

Это жюри составляет свой рейтинг, определяет в нем лучшую песню из числа не вошедших в зрительскую 9-ку и дает ей wild card на участие в финале. Таким образом, в финале будет 25 участников: 5 «блатных» + по 10 из полуфиналов.

Теперь об изменении в оценивании. Они связаны с тем, что организаторы наконец-то поняли: телезрители-то голосуют не за песню, а за своих! И ввели полуфиналы с закрытым голосованием. В финальном голосовании в каждой стране просуммируют баллы от зрителей и от жюри, и по сумме определят 10-ку лучших. То есть голоса зрителей и жюри в финале распределены 50/50.  Но надо учитывать, что "честные профессионалы" в каждой стране, в основном, из своего народа. 

Теперь пройдемся по участникам полуфиналов в порядке их выхода на сцену.

Полуфинал 1, 12 мая.

Участники:

Черногория
Чехия
Бельгия
Беларусь
Швеция
Армения
Андорра
Швейцария
Турция
Израиль
Болгария
Исландия
Македония
Румыния
Финляндия
Португалия
Мальта
Босния 
1. Черногория. Андреа Демирович - "Джаст гет аут оф май лайф".



Песня на трех-четырех аккордах, национальный колорит отсутствует. Попытка попасть в никому давно не интересный "формат" решительно удалась. Усугубляет убогость музыкального наполнения наличие, мягко говоря, незамысловатого текста на английском языке. На сербском бы спела - никто бы не понял, что она поет, а голосов среди балканцев набрала бы больше. В ноты барышня вроде бы попадает, откровенно противной фальши нет. Хитом это стать может только на дискотеках в Черногории. 

Кто будет за это голосовать?

Босния - от 6 до 8 баллов
Македония - 6...8
Прогноз: в финал не выйдет ни под каким соусом.

2. Чехия. Джыпси.ЦЗ - "Авэн Ромалэ"



Первая мысль после просмотра видео с этой песней у меня была такая: "Эти ребята думают, что едут в Москву на КВН? Или в как ее... Юрмалу?" Тут вам и цыганский рэп, и цыганский Фредди Меркюри, и цыганский Супермэн. Все это достаточно смешно. А если сравнить юмор с Веркой Сердючкой или даже прошлогодним Байла Чики-чики, то получается тот же Сергей Дроботенко, только в профиль. Общая оценка: плохо. Об анализе по критериям профжюри даже говорить не стоит.

Кто будет за это голосовать?

Никто. Может какую-то мелочь случайно получат от балканцев, которым цыганщина близка. Словакия, думаю, дала бы много баллов соседям, но она в другом полуфинале.

Прогноз: в финал категорически не выйдет.

3. Бельгия. Патрик Ушен - "Копикэт"





Бельгия тоже будет брать юмором. Хотя и не без музыки. 60-70-х, правда, годов. Если Андрей Данилко качественно зажигал в образе Верки Сердючки, то лично Патрик Ушен, есть мнение, будет жечь сомнительно. Зато в образе Элвиса Пресли. Сопровождать его будут два мужика с контрабасом и гитарой и две барышни на подпевке. Песня с остроумным английским текстом, классический элвисовский рок'н'ролл. Все было бы замечательно, если бы выступление вживую впечатляло так же, как и клип. "Наживо" Ушен умудрялся и фальшивить, и не попадать в интонации Элвиса. Да и в образе смотрелся неубедительно. Даже способности котнрабасиста выступление не спасли. Вообще, если и образ, и голос будут в порядке, то может рассчитывать на путевку по голосованию жюри. По зрителям не пройдет ни тушкой, ни чучелом. 

Кто будет голосовать?

Так исторически сложилось, что за Бельгию никто и близко не голосует. Проголосуют те, кому понравится. Этого не хватит.

Прогноз: по зрителям не выйдет, но может пролезть по жюри, хотя и тут есть конкуренты.

4. Беларусь. Петр Елфимов - "Айз зэт нэвэр лай"





Надо отдать парню должное - голос у него в полном порядке. Песня только скучная, да и кривляется он не в меру. Еще бы хоть какое-то визуальное оформление в виде танцев, но сама песня такая, что любые телодвижения под нее будут выглядеть крайне неуместно. В сухом остатке: модно одетый широкоплечий блондин выходит, принимает стойку "ноги на ширине плеч" и, слегка жестикулируя в такт, поет. Потом кланяется, говорит «спасибо» и уходит. Получает баллы от соседей, какие есть в полуфинале. А их почти нет. 

Кто будет голосовать?

Израиль - 6...8 баллов
Прогноз: чемодан - Белорусский вокзал - Минск.

5. Швеция. Малена Эрнман - "Ла вуа"



О, эта песня стоит отдельного рассказа. Когда-то по телевизору показывали замечательную комедию "Король Ральф". Так вот, в этом фильме фигурировала принцесса Финляндии, на которой собирались в сугубо государственных интересах женить Короля Ральфа. Помнится, лично товарищ король там сказал о голосе несостоявшейся невесты примерно следующую фразу: "У нее голос, как звук из унитаза". Это про Малену Эрнман, представительницу Швеции. Самое замечательное здесь - это то, что песня, без всякого стеснения (хотя, откуда в Швеции возьмется стеснение? Я, скажем, не удивлюсь, что Малена, в свободное от Евровидения время, тайно посещает любовницу!), так и называется: "Голос". О том, что за голос имеется в виду, слушатель с ушами узнает уже из первого куплета. Впрочем, если зритель находит в себе силы дослушать до припева, то за унитазным голосом скрывается довольно неплохое сопрано с намеком на оперу.

Танцевальную поддержку  Эрнман обеспечивает бригада шведских танцоров, движения которых, с одной стороны, напоминают сцену приема Иваном Васильевичем шведского посла из известной гайдаевской комедии, а с другой - говорят о том, что парни-танцоры любовниц уж точно не посещают).

Кто будет голосовать?

Бельгия - 4...6
Андорра - 6...8
Израиль - 3...5
Исландия - 10...12
Румыния - 6...8
Финляндия - 10...12
Мальта - 10...12
Испания - 3...5
Великобритания - 6...8
Прогноз: пройдет в финал по зрителям, даже без жюри. Если случайно не хватит, то пройдет по жюри.

6. Армения. Инга и Ануш - "Джан джан"



В предыдущие 3 года армяне гармонично сочетали национальный колорит с красивой лирикой или заводной мелодией. В этом году гармония пропала. (Точнее она - гармония - будет в выступлении сербов и португальцев.) А у армян будет песня, процентов на 70 построенная на традиционных напевах. С этим они переборщили. Хуже того – решили сделать из этого веселую песню. А композиция все равно получается в темных тонах, веселья не вызывает. Подтанцовка какая-то непонятная. Зато девочки у них голосистые. В общем, крепкий середнячок, а с учетом диаспоры – и выше.

Кто будет голосовать?

Чехия - 8...12
Бельгия - 10 
Беларусь - 10...12
Турция - 10...12
Израиль - 10...12
Болгария - 6...8
Испания - 6...8
Прогноз: пройдет в финал.

7. Андорра. Сусанне Георги - "Ла тева дэсисьо"



Даме по фамилии Георги скоро будет 33 года. А она вовсю пытается изображать 16-летнюю десятиклассницу. Получается откровенно плохо, что вполне естественно. Песня - обычная попса на каталанском и английском. Ничего особенного нету. Как правило, на «Евровидение» недостатки песни стараются компенсировать танцами, шоу-программой. С этим не сложилось. 

Кто будет голосовать?

Испания - 10...12
Прогноз: в финал никак не пройдет.

8. Швейцария. Лавбагз - "Зе хаест хайтс"



Швейцария привезла песню, которая "способна стать международным хитом". Это если солист сумеет хорошо спеть вживую. Еще говорят, что они привезли какое-то мегашоу. На видео первой репетиции шоу не видно. Зато слышно, что солист не фальшивит. Голосок у него слабый, правда. Песня добротная. Особо вставлять - не вставляет, но на фоне остальных явно выделяется. Это о песне.

Теперь о баллах. Опыт последних лет показывает, что Швейцария может выйти в финал и попасть там в 10-ку только в том случае, если за нее выступает эстонская девичья группа с явным "международным хитом", да к тому же если общий уровень конкурса ниже плинтуса - это когда участвуют Юля Савичева, Грынджолы и турецкий фрик, за которого даже турецкой диаспоре стыдно голосовать, а Сербии просто нету. Не исключаю, что по зрителям Швейцарии баллов не хватит на первую 9-ку. По жюри очень даже могут пройти. Особенно если Швеция пройдет по зрителям.

Кто будет голосовать?

Андорра - 1...3
Мальта - 10...12
Остальные непредсказуемо, но голосовать будут. Хватит ли в сумме - вопрос.
Прогноз: если не попадет в финал – не удивительно. Если попадет - тоже. 

9. Турция. Хадисе - "Дюм Тек Тек"



Турции обычно достаточно прислать среднюю команду, чтобы быть в десятке в финале. У этих ребят с диаспорой все в порядке. Не за горами те времена, когда они будут выигрывать все Евровидения подряд. Песня неплоха. До "международный хит", пожалуй, не дотягивает. Вообще, обсуждать перспективы Турции на квалификацию не стоит. Выиграть - не выиграет, а пройдет без вариантов.

Кто будет голосовать?

Бельгия - 12 
Швеция - 6...7
Андорра - 2...4
Швейцария - 8...10
Болгария - 10...12
Македония - 10...12
Румыния - 10...12
Финляндия - 4...6
Босния - 10...12
Германия - 10...12
Великобритания - 10...12
Прогноз: проход в финал на 100%.

10. Израиль. Ноа и Мира Авад - "Зер маст би эназэ вэй"



Если не смотреть видео, то песня израильского дуэта отличная. Слегка заунывная, но голоса приятные, поют чисто. Музыка не раздражает. Слух радуется. Но если совместить прослушивание с просмотром, картина начинает играть другими красками. Что это они надели на голову? Как они двигаются на сцене? Это ужас.

Кто будет голосовать?

Бельгия - 3...5
Беларусь - 10...12
Андорра - 3...5
Турция - 2...4
Румыния - 5...7
Финляндия - 2...4
Германия - 2...4
Испания - 2...4
Прогноз: скорее не пройдут в финал.

11. Болгария. Красимир Аврамов - "Иллюжн"



Красимир фальшиво поет фальцетом. Нас ждет болгарский Витас. Он еще и изображает какого-то рыцаря в стиле фэнтэзи. Соответственно исполняет свой фальцет в кольчуге. Без кольчуги было бы не то. Песня - плохая, исполнитель - тоже, шоу - тоже. Слегка голосов получит от соседей и диаспоры.

Кто будет голосовать?

Чехия - 1...3
Турция - 3...5
Македония - 6...8
Испания - 1...3
Прогноз: категорически не пройдет в финал.

12. Исландия. Йоанна - "Из ит тру?"



Исландию будет представлять красивая скандинавская исполнительница с довольно красивой песней. С голосом все в порядке, хотя хитом песня не станет - не цепляет. Если голос, музыка и картинка хороши, то собрать в среднем по 3-4 балла от всех - это не проблема. Так и получится в этом случае. Здесь будет проход в финал с 7-9 места по зрительскому голосованию. 

Кто будет голосовать?

Швеция - 8...10
Финляндия - 6...8
Великобритания - 4...6
И прочие понемногу.
Прогноз: проход с 7-9 места по зрительскому голосованию. Возможно, что и по жюри, если займут 10-е.

13. Македония. Некст тайм - "Нэшто што кэ останэ"



У Македонии будет попытка играть нечто, отдаленно напоминающее рок. При этом голос солиста на этот самый рок совсем не тянет - больно уж высокий. Не сказать, что в песне есть что-то особенное. На мегахит никак не тянет. Шоу никакого не видно. Середняки, короче. Поют на македонском - сербы из Черногории, босняки и болгары это оценят.

Кто будет голосовать?

Черногория - 10...12
Чехия - 4...6
Швеция - 2...4
Швейцария - 5...7
Турция - 6...8
Болгария - 10...12
Румыния - 2...4
Босния - 10...12
Прогноз: около 50 очков + мелочи от остальных вполне может хватить на 9 место. В прошлом году 10-е место заняли и этого хватило. 

14. Румыния. Елена Георге - "Зе Балкан герлз"



Квинтэссенция концепции "поющие трусы" будет от Румынии. Пятерка молодых длинноногих девушек будет плясать в символической одежде, а одна из них будет пытаться петь. Для того, чтобы зрители поменьше обращали внимание на то, что петь ей особо и нечем, в ход пускают древний трюк: раздевание и переодевание методом срывания одежды. 

Кто будет голосовать?

Бельгия - 5...7
Андорра - 3...5
Турция - 2...4
Болгария - 4...6
Португалия - 5...7
Испания - 10...12
Прогноз: может чудом влезть на 9-10 место по зрителям. По жюри шансов никаких. Скорее не пройдет в финал. 

15. Финляндия. Волдо'с Пипл - "Луз контрол"



Просмотр красивого клипа заставил подумать, что это "международный хит". Увидев живое выступление, понял, что все же не хит. Смущает не вполне чистое звучание исполнителей. Шоу с огнями должно компенсировать этот недостаток. Неплохой тыц-тыц получился у финнов. Баллы от своих и 3-4 от остальных они получат и проползут чуть выше или на уровне Исландии.

Кто будет голосовать?

Бельгия - 1...3
Швеция - 10...12
Андорра - 6...8
Исландия - 10...12
Испания - 3...5
Понемногу от остальных.
Прогноз: должны пройти в финал.

16. Португалия. Флор-де-лис - "Тодас аш руаш ду амор"



Лучшая песня первого полуфинала. Музыка, голос, национальный колорит - все отлично! Но это не значит, что все повалят за нее голосовать. Соседей-то у Португалии - аж Испания и обчелся. Да и не мегахит это. Просто красивая песня. А такая всегда пройдет как 1-2 место после всех соседей и прочих культурно близких. Это 3-4 очка в среднем от всех. Минус только португальский язык уж больно шипит. Кому-то может не понравиться. А так, все отлично.

Кто будет голосовать?

Чехия - 6...8
Бельгия - 6...8
Беларусь - 6...8
Андорра - 10...12
Швейцария - 10...12
Испания - 6...8 
Прогноз: проход в финал. Даже если не через зрителей, то через жюри.

17. Мальта. Чиара Сиракуза - "Вот иф ви"



В Киеве Сиракуза набрала около 200 очков и заняла 2-е место. Поет она хорошо, голос отличный. Песня тоже хороша. Но в 2005-м, я считаю, была лучше. Собственно, уверенности в том, что зрители проникнутся этой песней на фоне Турции, Швеции, Боснии и Португалии нет. С другой стороны, сразу после Португалии ей и место. А то и выше - на вкус и цвет карандаши бывают разные. В крайнем случае, по вопросу прохода она будет фаворитом у жюри.

Кто будет голосовать?

Чехия - 6...8
Бельгия - 5...7
Беларусь - 6...8
Андорра - 6...8
Турция - 6...8
Израиль - 10...12
Исландия - 6...8
Финляндия - 8...10
Германия - 6...8
Испания - 6...8
Великобритания - 10...12
Прогноз: пройдет в финал без разговоров.

18. Босния. Рэгина - "Бистра вода"



Босняки будут лидерами Балкан в этом году. Рэгина - довольно известная и популярная группа на территории бывшей Югославии. Песня - спокойная югославская лирика, с национальным колоритом. Но до шедевров Желько Йоксимовича, занимавших 2-3 места, им, в то же время, далеко. Кроме того, Сербия отберет у них прилично очков. Ну а в финал они пройдут без разговоров. С голосом у солиста проблем нет, музыка играет отлично. Диаспора у босняков разветвлена широко. 

Кто будет голосовать?

Черногория - 10...12
Чехия - 4...6
Бельгия - 2...4
Швеция - 8...12
Швейцария - 8...10
Турция - 10...12
Болгария - 6...8
Македония - 10...12
Финляндия - 5...7
Германия - 6...8
Прогноз: 100% проход в финал.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Итого в полуфинале 1:

1. Черногория - нет

2. Чехия - нет

3. Бельгия - нет

4. Беларусь - нет

5. Швеция - да

6. Армения - да

7. Андорра - нет

8. Швейцария - скорее нет, чем да

9. Турция - да 

10. Израиль - скорее нет, чем да

11. Болгария - нет

12. Исландия - да

13. Македония - скорее да, чем нет

14. Румыния - скорее нет, чем да

15. Финляндия - да

16. Португалия - да

17. Мальта - да 

18. Босния - да

 Ну что, дамы и господа, делаем ставки?

*Добавлено через 9 часов 0 минут*
Народ!в этом году никого ЕВРОВИДЕНИЕ не интересует?!:eek:

----------


## Mazaykina

*KAlinchik*,
А где послушать можно?

----------


## IRUSIK77

Мне очень жаль Белоруссию. 
Песня хорошая, голос хороший. Не сказала бы что П.Елфимов кривляется на сцене, как выше написано. Но с шоу какая-то дурь получилась, и репетиция сорвалась по техническим причинам. И с клипом опоздали, приличный кстати клип, но кто теперь его посмотрит? В общем, невезение какое-то.
Но все равно я ему желаю удачи, он достоин того, чтобы пройти в финал.
Вот его клип:



http://www.youtube.com/user/zaharova77

----------


## Mazaykina

Тему перенесла  :Aga:

----------


## IRUSIK77

> *KAlinchik*,
> А где послушать можно?


Всех можно посмотреть на Ютубе  
http://www.youtube.com
Там в поисковике набираешь имя и фамилию исполнителя и выдается все - и репетиции, и клип, и видео с отборов и т.д.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Тему перенесла


Мариш,куда?!:eek:

----------


## мусяня

Я честно говорю,мне уровень евровидения конечно же не нравится,хотя,есть очень достойные(на мой взгляд) исполнители.Не имею в виду этот год,а говорю о прошлых годах.Но ШОУ-всегда грандиозное.И очень жалею,что не смогла приобрести дочери билет,чтоб она побывала хоть один (любой) день на таком празднике.Почему?Потому что такое бывает может быть один раз.Нам с ней посчастливилось купить билеты на чемпионат мира по фигурному катанию,которое было в Москве и я не жалею ни сколько.Такие мероприятия,на мой взгляд,нужно посещать,потому как они бывают не то что НЕ часто,а крайне редко. :Aga:

----------


## Саша

*Ботсвана чемпион*!!!!!!!

----------


## maestro116

По хоккею с шайбой! :Ok:

----------


## KAlinchik

и шо?! ниХто не смотрит?!:eek::frown:
даже обсудить не с кем.... :Tu:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Привет, землячка! Как не смотрят? смотрят,смотрят! :Aga: 
Блин, написала и стерла по ошибке.....:mad:
По многим пунктам согласна с первым постом  :Aga:

----------


## Ledi

*Евровидение по-нашему! [2009]*
 :Ok: :biggrin:
Год выхода: 2009 Канал СТС
Звезды российского шоу-бизнеса решили, что у России должен быть артист, способный в экстренной ситуации заменить Анастасию Приходько. Поэтому 10 мая в эфире СТС прошел отбор “дублеров” на конкурс Евровидение 2009.
В шоу принимают участие Филипп Киркоров, Алла Пугачева, Маша Распутина, Григорий Лепс, Сергей Зверев, группа «БИС», Валерий Меладзе, КВНщики и другие артисты. На связь с Останкино будет выходить корреспондент из города Биланска, где соберутся народные таланты, также мечтающие выступить на конкурсе.
Всех участников оценит звездное жюри и в финале Насте Приходько объявят имя ее дублера на Евровидении 2009.



(1ч) http://video.mail.ru/mail/m-svinka1/1371/1373.html

(2ч) http://video.mail.ru/mail/m-svinka1/1371/1375.html

 (3ч) http://video.mail.ru/mail/m-svinka1/1371/1374.html

----------


## Димитрий

> Тему перенесла





> Мариш,куда?!


Чота тоже не могу найти, куда перенесла  :eek::biggrin:

----------


## мусяня

Смотрела вчера первый полуфинал.Мне кажется,что в этом году уровень повыше у участников и с отбором согласна.Вот с Турцией непонятно,у меня музыкант уже давно ставит турецкую песню в записи,это песня прошлогодняя что ли?

----------


## Дядька Ян

Очередной конкурс художественной самодеятельности,битва между секретаршами и учителями ,а сколько шуму! Звук и свет просто супер,ф исполнители.... :Aga:

----------


## мусяня

*Дядя Ян*,
 Не согласна!Девушка из Исландии просто СУПЕР!!!Из Мальты певица тоже супер.Ненадо всех под одну гребенку.

----------


## KAlinchik

Победители первого полуфинала конкурса «Евровидение»:

Турция (Hadise – «Düm Tek Tek») 
Швеция (Malena Ernman – «La Voix») 
Израиль (Noa & Mira Awad – «Düm Tek Tek») 
Португалия (Flor-de-lis – «Todas As Ruas Do Amor») 
Мальта (Chiara – «What If We») 
Финляндия (Waldo's People – «Lose Control») 
Босния и Герцеговина (Regina – «Bistra Voda») 
Румыния (Elena – «The Balkan Girls») 
Армения (Inga & Anush – «Jan Jan») 
Исландия (Yohanna – «Is It True?»)

----------


## Дядька Ян

> *Дядя Ян*,
>  Не согласна!Девушка из Исландии просто СУПЕР!!!Из Мальты певица тоже супер.Ненадо всех под одну гребенку.


Исландия-единственная которая порадовала,а из Мальты - мадам лучше бы работала секретаршей,а не подрабатывала :Aga:

----------


## maestro116

А мне швеция тоже понравилась. Есть в ней что то от Матиа Базар.:wink: А что конкурс...не было бы Евровидения, не факт- что была бы АББА, например. Да и-много кто начинал с евровидения.

----------


## Дядька Ян

> А что конкурс...не было бы Евровидения, не факт- что была бы АББА, например. Да и-много кто начинал с евровидения.


И этим же Евровидинием заканчивал!:biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## maestro116

Например -Каас...? :wink: Скажем так- она категорически не придерживается мнения, что Евровидение- так себе, пустячок для колхозов Красный лапоть и художественная самодеятельность. Надо сказать, что наши немецкие, шведские и английские друзья, честно -задолбали! Что да-как, зачем да почему...Наша бригада получила новостную со-постаккредитацию (без права онлайн), так что- присутствуем...

----------


## мусяня

> мадам лучше бы работала секретарше


Дай Бог,чтобы большинство секретарш пели так как она.Я думаю,что вашей напарнице тоже надо подтянуться до уровня секретарши из Мальты:wink:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Дай Бог,чтобы большинство секретарш пели так как она.Я думаю,что вашей напарнице тоже надо подтянуться до уровня секретарши из Мальты:wink:


Я думаю иначе.Я тогда бы свою напарницу отправил бы в секретарши , если бы ей нужно было бы подтянуться до уровня Мальтийской ПЕВИЦЫ!У меня с этим делом строго:mad:И не дай бог чтобы у нас пели ещё и секретарши!Нам уже хватает парикмахеров,фигуристов и пр,,,, :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> welm


Странные рекомендации для Евровидения :Aga:

----------


## ddaan

> Странные рекомендации для Евровидения


Это у него(у нее) такая рекламма............:rolleyes:

----------


## Саша

*welm*,
 а вы наверно кроме этой группы больше никого и ничего не знаете
куда ни зайдёшь везде ссылка на этот клип
или вы ихнинский рекламный директор:rolleyes:

----------


## Вадимыч

> Это у него(у нее) такая рекламма............:rolleyes:


Сидите тут без толку,а оно бабки зарабатывает:smile:

----------


## Мелодия

> Девушка из Исландии просто СУПЕР!!!Из Мальты певица тоже супер


  :Aga:  Согласна на все 100!!! Мне они обе очень понравились. Обратите внимание на внешность: никакой обнажёнки. Конкурсантки показывают именно песню и замечательные вокальные данные, а не то, на что сразу смотрят мужчины, обделённые женским вниманием!!! :tongue:

----------


## luudvig

> Очередной конкурс художественной самодеятельности,битва между секретаршами и учителями ,а сколько шуму! Звук и свет просто супер,ф исполнители....


_"конкурс коллективов самодеятельности стран Европы"_ (1 пост) - это,я так понял,выдержка из правил "Евровидения"? Тогда всё изначально - фуфел!От Французской самодеятельности,к примеру -*Каас*,от Украинской -     *Лобода*,которая по всем каналам крутится не первый год.Да есть домохозяйки,которым лободы в подмётки не годятся.Но им не пробиться.Мафия.

----------


## maestro116

_"соревнования коллективов самодеятельного и любительского спорта_"- это,я так понял, выдержка из правил "Олимпиады"? Тогда все изначально-.....  :Vah: :biggrin::biggrin:
Ну что мы за люди такие...Да- мы супер пупер, самые высочайшие профи.Приходько с Меладзе должны у нас в очереди за автографом стоять. А если Коська Эрнст нас не увидел не заметил не заценил- это его горе.:smile::rolleyes: 
Если у нас наше самомнение не согласуется- идентифицируется с нашим же статус кво, так что теперь?:wink::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> [I]"[COLOR="Blue"]От Французской самодеятельности,к примеру -*Каас*,от Украинской -     *Лобода*,которая по всем каналам крутится не первый год.Да есть домохозяйки,которым лободы в подмётки не годятся.Но им не пробиться.Мафия.


Смешно...Вот над тем что в Евровидении учавствует Каас - надо задуматься.Жаль что от Англии не Пол Маккартни,от Германии не Scorpions... Вот тогда было бы правильно!А сейчас конкурсанты разных весовых категорий!И критерии отбора не понятны.Посмотри на участников и на выступления,это что-лучшие от каждой страны?А ты говоришь - мафия!Не пробиться :Tu:

----------


## luudvig

> Смешно...Вот над тем что в Евровидении учавствует Каас - надо задуматься.Жаль что от Англии не Пол Маккартни,от Германии не Scorpions... Вот тогда было бы правильно!А сейчас конкурсанты разных весовых категорий!И критерии отбора не понятны.Посмотри на участников и на выступления,это что-лучшие от каждой страны?А ты говоришь - мафия!Не пробиться


А ты глянь кто мозолит ящик.Одни и те-же.Звёзды Российской эстрады.У нас в Украине - то же самое.Можешь обо всех сказать - ТАЛАНТ?Да никогда в жизни.Вон на форуме,девчёнки,ребята  поют - закачаешься.И  без тюнинга.Шоу БИЗНЕС,мля.Сиюминутная прибыль 500%.А бизнес в СНГ это -  кидалово.Скажи шо нет.

----------


## Дядька Ян

> .А бизнес в СНГ это -  кидалово.Скажи шо нет.


Скажу шо ДА! :Aga:

----------


## Мелодия

> это что-лучшие от каждой страны?


  :Aga:   :Ok:

----------


## AlSe

Тихо так: "А мы сегодня пойдём сходим туда!"  :Aga:

----------


## maestro116

Тиииихо- тихо так: Сходим- сходим. :Aga:  Помидоры полетели?:))))))

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Тихо так: "А мы сегодня пойдём сходим туда!"


НЕ ЗАБУДЬ,СЕГОДНЯ в 23,00 НА ПЕРВОМ:tongue: :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## ddaan

*AlSe*,
*maestro116*,
 А..........под одеялом корочку грызете?:wink:

----------


## maestro116

Грызем,ифонамама, крысим-то бишь....:wink: А што делать?...:smile: Евровидение- фуфло, Олимпиада- надувательство, как оказалось. Надо же -340 млн.аудиторию умудрились одеть-Обуть. :Vah:  Да еще Австралия присоединилась, Штаты (ну- это непревзойденные лохи) рвутся, Африка хочет- аж не может!:biggrin:

----------


## Дядька Ян

А лохов то больше чем ты думаешь,ведуться на всякую **ню

----------


## maestro116

Не, ну ты знаешь, есть такая обособленная, правда- ооочень малочисленная категория- Космополиты, то бишь- граждане мира, и еще малочисленнее- потомки офицеров французской королевской гвардии. Вот их лопушить на ню- БЕСПОЛЕЗНО.:smile::biggrin: Сурьезные и строгие ребята.  :Ok:  Кстати, с одним из них я знаком. Что обидно- заочно.:wink:

----------


## Дядька Ян

Вот видишь,как оно получается,а я думал ты фанат ЕВРОВИДЕНИЯ:biggrin:

----------


## maestro116

Да ничей я не фанат. Разве что -сам свой.:smile: Работа в СМИ накладывает, знаешь, свой отпечаток. Ко всему относиться априори (изначально) скептически. Но принимая во внимание, прежде всего- общественное мнение. Великое правило Великого Кормчего- Миллионы ошибаться не могут.:smile: :Aga:  А мнения меньшинства, пренебрежительно малого, как правило- игнорируются. Хиляет только то, что хавается.

----------


## Дядька Ян

Теперь понятно,тебя работа в СМИ так пропечатала!В 1917 мнение большинства ПРОХИЛЯЛО по полной программе,и по сей день стабильно хиляет мнение -ХОЧЕШЬ БЫТЬ УМНЫМ И КРАСИВЫМ,ДЕРЖИСЬ БЛИЖЕ К ТУПЫМ И УРОДЛИВЫМ!ВПЕРЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁД!!!:biggrin:

----------


## maestro116

Это дилетантские рассуждения, по поводу 17 года. Для более менее грамотного усвоения тех давних событий нужно не только целенаправленно и глубоко изучать историю, но и- иметь доступ к архивным материалам и первоисточникам.У меня такие возможности- были.Но- не реализовались на дОлжном уровне. Но могу много интересного и неожиданного рассказать о тех событиях. Много кто знает, например, чем на самом деле стреляла Аврора, и самое главное- кто стрелял? Если Вы имеете представление, кто такие, например- фон Штауфенберг, Веласкес, Гринберг, Парвус и их роль в Октябрьских событиях, вернее- задолго до них, и почему так "лоханулись" имперское сыскное управление с генеральным штабом, нас с Вами есть о чем побалакать.А ведь русские МВД, разведка и контрразведка в те времена были не самые лоховские в мире.
А твои сентенции весьма, скажем так- несколько предвзяты, однобоки и претенциозны.
Давай лучше о чем нибудь нашем, родимом. О водке- например...а то не очень приветствую кухоные размышлизмы о великом, обывательские разговорчики и тому проч.

----------


## Дядька Ян

Вот и договорились,дилетантские рассуждения отбросим,и начнем глубоко филосовские разговоры о ВОДКЕ,без неё радимой ЕВРОВИДЕНИЕ плохо хавается:biggrin: :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> . Много кто знает, например, чем на самом деле стреляла Аврора, и самое главное- кто стрелял?
> .


Рассказывать поздно.После драки кулаками не машут.Тем более сработал твой принцип что МИЛЛИОНЫ не ошибаются :Aga:

----------


## ddaan

Толпа тоже кричала-"Распни его!".............:rolleyes:

----------


## maestro116

СМИ Пилата сработали крайне неэффективно. Или были перекуплены Хаифой, что- более чем вероятно. Его пропаганда оказалась куда более действенной.:wink: С тех самых времен Моссад- сами знаете...:)))))

----------


## Дядька Ян

> СМИ Пилата сработали крайне неэффективно. Или были перекуплены Хаифой, что- более чем вероятно. )))))


Вот так-Бабло побеждает ВСЁ! :Aga:

----------


## КП

> не очень приветствую кухоные размышлизмы о великом, обывательские разговорчики и тому проч.





> а я думал ты фанат ЕВРОВИДЕНИЯ


  Правильно!Даешь ДОМ-2! :Ok:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Правильно!Даешь ДОМ-2!


лучше ДУРДОМ!:biggrin:

----------


## КП

> лучше ДУРДОМ!


  Не-е-е-е!Только Дом -2!:biggrin:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Не-е-е-е!Только Дом -2!:biggrin:


порнушкой любишь баловаться:biggrin:

----------


## maestro116

Есть такое дело.:smile: Кто скажет, что не любит- погрешит против своего же естества.:wink: Это все равно, что сказать- не люблю дышать.:rolleyes: Дом-2 тоже знимательная такая ерундовина, особенно если там присутствуешь. :Ok:  Молодняк, во всяком случае- пищит. И сборы с СМС,чатов и WAP -прррросто обалденные. :Ok:  Не говоря уже об адвер в прайм.

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Дом-2 тоже знимательная такая ерундовина, особенно если там присутствуешь.


Ах ты и там присутствуешь? :Vah:

----------


## maestro116

А как же? Не на постоянке, на подмене. Сижу иногда  со своей группой.Смена-две, глядишь- набегает.:wink: :Ok: 
Не поверишь, там только миков локализации 128 штук понапихано, гарнитур ле мобиле- тьма тьмущая!(Угадай с трех раз- кто питание отслеживает?:))) Аппаратная предварительной обработки сигналов в фуру не помещается, 6 линейных ретрансляторов, да ты что... Это только по звуку. А каково пиратам, можешь себе представить?

----------


## Дядька Ян

:Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:

----------


## бригантина

Восхищения по поводу света! Белорусию жаль...

----------


## Sign

Белоруссия пролетела потому что номер был кошмарный! Вот что бывает когда твой продюссер твоя жена)))

----------


## maestro116

Да так- ничего так исполнил, но -Се Ля Ви, кто то же должен вылететь?
Леди и Жентльмен, Дамы и Господа (что-не в Париже), Мадам и Мусью (что- в Расее)!
Предлагаю делать СТАВКИ! Кто выйдет во втором полуфинале, и кто победит!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Предлагаю делать СТАВКИ! Кто выйдет во втором полуфинале, и кто победит


у нас везде трубят,что Лобода наша уже явная фаворитка...
вот буду смеяться, если не пройдет в финал...

----------


## ddaan

> Белоруссия пролетела потому что номер был кошмарный!


Зато он матом от души выругался после оглашения результатов.Белоруссия принесла извинения за него..........:rolleyes:

----------


## luudvig

> у нас везде трубят,что Лобода наша уже явная фаворитка...
> вот буду смеяться, если не пройдет в финал...


Или если пройдёт

----------


## Дядька Ян

> у нас везде трубят,что Лобода наша уже явная фаворитка...
> вот буду смеяться, если не пройдет в финал...


Смешнее будет если ваша Лобода Выиграет Евровидение:biggrin:Украине тогда полный пипец :Aga: Украине Евровидение 2010 не потянуть :Tu: :eek:

----------


## luudvig

*Дядя Ян*, та ладно...Понты кинем не хуже вас!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Смешнее будет если ваша Лобода Выиграет Евровидение


насчет этого чой-то сильно сомневаюсь...

----------


## Sign

моя 10 финалистов(порядок по мере выступления)
Латвия-фрик(может пройти)
Сербия-фрик(то же что и Латвия)
Норвегия-к сожелению проходит...на детское Евровидение похоже он опаздал)))
Дания-неплохая песенка
Венгрия-дэнс шоу...вокал слабоват
Азербайджан-ну где Араш...там всегда хорошо)))
Греция-стоит смотреть...именно смотреть)))
Литва-песня мне нравится...романтика
Украина-*Я ДАЮ 1 место в финале!*как всегда в своём стиле...Европе должно понравится...самое главное что запомнится!!!
Эстония-звучит интересно...но не цепляет

----------


## Дядька Ян

> *Дядя Ян*, та ладно...


А ты уТимошенко поспрашай,с газом полный ****,,,,а тут еще и эта муйня:biggrin: :Pivo:

----------


## KAlinchik

> моя 10 финалистов(порялок по мере выступления)
> Латвия-фрик(может пройти)
> Сербия-фрик(то же что и Латвия)
> Норвегия-к сожелению проходит...на детское Евровидение похоже он опаздал)))
> Дания-неплохая песенка
> Венгрия-дэнс шоу...вокал слабоват
> Азербайджан-ну где Араш...там всегда хорошо)))
> Греция-стоит смотреть...именно смотреть)))
> Литва-песня мне нравится...романтика
> ...


делаем ставки,господа?

----------


## Sign

> Зато он матом от души выругался после оглашения результатов.Белоруссия принесла извинения за него..........


Мат это святое! И вообще: "Белоруссия! Хватит мужиков на Евровидение отправлять! Вы чё хуже Украины? Кароль,Лобода,Лорак,Сердючка:biggrin:! Где Ваши девчёнки?"

----------


## Дядька Ян

> делаем ставки,господа?


Я лучше себе  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: поставлю!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Сердючка! Где Ваши девчёнки?"


:biggrin:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Мат это святое! И вообще: "Белоруссия! Хватит мужиков на Евровидение отправлять! Вы чё хуже Украины? Кароль,Лобода,Лорак,Сердючка:biggrin:! Где Ваши девчёнки?"


Тут у Вас неувязочка вышла!Сердючка-мальчишка!:biggrin::biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## Sign

> Тут у Вас неувязочка вышла!Сердючка-мальчишка!


ОЙ!:biggrin: А она мне так напоминает мою бывшую училку по русскому))) Та доже любила что нибудь отжечь!)))

----------


## Дядька Ян

А как тебе "парикмахер",никого не напоминает,он тоже ЖЖЕТ!:biggrin:

----------


## Sign

> А как тебе "парикмахер",никого не напоминает,он тоже ЖЖЕТ!


что за парикмахер?

----------


## Дядька Ян

> что за парикмахер?


Се-рожа Зверев :Aga: :eek::biggrin:

----------


## Yrrri

> Смешнее будет если ваша Лобода Выиграет Евровидение


Нее,нам щас не до смеху :Jopa: Поэтому хрен она выиграет.Лобода не Лорак-не тот калибр,да и продюсер у нее не Киркоров. :Ha:

----------


## luudvig

> А ты уТимошенко поспрашай,с газом полный ****,,,,а тут еще и эта муйня:biggrin:


О,как.С тобой ясно.:tongue:

----------


## Sign

> Се-рожа Зверев


УУУ! Ну этот "зверь" точно не из нашей планеты!



> Лобода не Лорак-не тот калибр


Так их сравнивать вообще бесполезно! Две разноплановых артистки! Это тоже самое что Баскова с Биланом сравнивать!

----------


## Дядька Ян

> О,как.С тобой ясно.:tongue:


А вот Yrrri co мной согласен, От так вота:mad:

----------


## maestro116

А этт будет самая красивая изысканная -изощренная спецоперация по подрыву экономики жовто-блакитной самостийной. Бомбануть уже безгазовый бюджет еще на- минимум 20 млн. безгазоевриков, ЭТО-СИЛЬНО! А ведь бубл с ющем постараются расею то- переплюнуть, как Людвиг метко подчеркнул- на понтах. Корявых-некорявых растопырчатых - не в этом дело. При статус кво Украины по повадкам ведения финансовых дел, никто не сомневается- бюджет Евровидение-Киев будет раза в три(!) лохмаче российского, при- примерно одинаковых масштабах. Эффект от спецоперации будет ошеломляющим.Россия совершенно не зря опустошила европейский рынок по спецэффектам и аппарату. Так что на следующий год будет весьма напряженная ситуация, да в период кризиса.
Так что, надо будет (ясно- кому?) - Украина выиграет!

----------


## luudvig

> Нее,нам щас не до смехуПоэтому хрен она выиграет.Лобода не Лорак-не тот калибр,да и продюсер у нее не Киркоров.


Ну а шо Лорак,я тебя спрашиваю?Когда ты в последний раз говорил про её песню - "Атас!!!"А то - Лорак,Лорак.Шо Лорак?

----------


## maestro116

Кстати, парня из не нашей планеты в тусне не Парикмахером кличут, а-ФИГАРО.

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Так что, надо будет (ясно- кому?) - Украина выиграет!


Ай молодца!Верно гутариш хлопец!:biggrin:

----------


## luudvig

*maestro116*,привет.Нам бы с Евро 2012 не обос... А "хлеба и зрелищ" пиплу за его же кошт организуют.Плюс прибыл*я* по карманам распихают...Не в тему - токо честно,как вам "Шахтер"?

----------


## Дядька Ян

> .Нам бы с Евро 2012 не обос...


Эх!Режь последнюю св:frown:инью

----------


## luudvig

> Эх!Режь последнюю св:frown:инью


Предпоследнюю...

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Предпоследнюю...


Ну значит хозяйство могучее :Ok:

----------


## Мелодия

А как вы думаете, кто всё-таки выиграет? Устроим тотализатор?

----------


## AlSe

> НЕ ЗАБУДЬ,СЕГОДНЯ в 23,00 НА ПЕРВОМ:tongue::biggrin:


Не, у меня сегодня в 22-30 и в Олимпийском! :tongue:  :Aga:  :biggrin:




> *AlSe*,
>  А..........под одеялом корочку грызете?:wink:


Не, 50 коньячку, шоколадку и на сборы!

З.ы. Жаланием не горю! Но надо, значит надо! :rolleyes: :biggrin:

----------


## Мелодия

> СЕГОДНЯ в 23,00 НА ПЕРВОМ


 :frown: А у нас в час ночи...  :Vah:

----------


## maestro116

Мелодия! Ясно что у вас еще зима! проснись и пой! Ставки уже принимаюцца неограниченно. Фаворитом-Украйна! один к восьми.
ВСЕМ ПОКА! ЗА МНОЙ ПРИЕХАЛИ!

----------


## Мелодия

*maestro116*, :mad: ты, как всегда, найдешь над чем посмеяться :frown: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: У нас уже тепло, можно без шапок ходить. Снег совсем растаял. 



> Фаворитом-Украйна!


 А мне исландка понравилась... :rolleyes:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> :frown: А у нас в час ночи...


Ложись спать,финал посмотришь :Aga:

----------


## Мелодия

*Дядя Ян*, боюсь проспать :biggrin: У меня на время Евровидения бессонница наступает. Я вчера на работе говорю: Может мне отгул взять 16-го? Там Евровидение! (А у нас 16-го отчетный концерт :biggrin:)

----------


## Дядька Ян

> *Дядя Ян*, боюсь проспать :biggrin: У меня на время Евровидения бессонница наступает:biggrin:)


Да,бог с тобой,не стоит оно того  :Aga:

----------


## maestro116

дядька! А у тя 666 сообчений!!! :Vah:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> дядька! А у тя 666 сообчений!!!


Всё в порядке,я уже не боюсь,но подметил грамотно :Ok:

----------


## Ольвия

> но подметил грамотно


А проставиться??????:wink::rolleyes: :br:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> А проставиться??????:wink::rolleyes:


Без БАЗАРУ! :br:  :br:  :br:  :br:  :br:  :br: (666 литров) :Vah:

----------


## Ольвия

> 666 литров


 :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: 
Нуууу, понеслась.... :WhiteVoid 1: .......:biggrin:

----------


## Мелодия

*Ольвия*, Оля, какая ты красииииваяяяяя.....  :Oj:

----------


## бригантина

> у меня сегодня в 22-30 и в Олимпийском!


Лешка, завидую по-хорошему!!!
Потом жду в скайпе - поделишься впечатлениями!
Одно дело смотреть по телику - совсем другое вживую.

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Нуууу, понеслась...........:biggrin:


Гуляй.....................по паханаму,Эх! :Crazy Pilot:  :Crazy Pilot:  :Crazy Pilot:

----------


## Ольвия

*Мелодия*,
 Спасиб!!!! :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Мелодия

*Ольвия*, Оля, правда! Ты на этой аватарке очень хорошенькая, да простят меня модераторы...

----------


## Ольвия

> да простят меня модераторы...


А чё??? Модератором не нравится??????:redface: Щазззз вообще разденусь.....:mad::biggrin:

----------


## Senia

> Оля, правда! Ты на этой аватарке очень хорошенькая


И это правда,как и то,что она на всех предыдущих тоже Красивая.... :Ok: 
Привет Зимушка-Зима.... :flower:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> И это правда,как и то,что она на всех предыдущих тоже Красивая....
> Привет Зимушка-Зима....


Тема Евровидения закончилась,начался SEX SEX SEX :064:

----------


## Мелодия

*Senia*, Сенечка, привет!!!  :Pivo: 



> А чё??? Модератором не нравится??????


Им может мое отклонение  :Vah:  от темы не нравится, а не твоя замечательная аватарка! Смотреть полуфинал бум?

*Добавлено через 22 секунды*



> Тема Евровидения закончилась,начался SEX SEX SEX


Ща точно все получат!!!

----------


## Ольвия

> начался SEX SEX SEX


Так всегда бывает, где я появляюсь.... :Aga:  Пошла я...........:frown:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> *Senia*Смотреть полуфинал бум?


БУМ! Я за пивом улетел  :Crazy Pilot:

----------


## Мелодия

> Пошла я...........:frown:


Постой!!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Я за пивом улетел


До Евровидения с пивом вернешься? Или по дороге его... того самого....

----------


## Senia

Тема плавно вернулась к Евровидению.....и пиву..... :Ok:

----------


## Мелодия

> Репутация: 1200


  :Ok:  А чё эт у тя такая репутация высокая? :cool:

----------


## Senia

> А чё эт у тя такая репутация высокая?


А и сам не пойму.... :Dntknw:  :biggrin:
Ну главное чёб не низкая.... :Aga:

----------


## Мелодия

*Senia*, Сеня, это ж здорово! За кого болеешь?

----------


## Senia

> За кого болеешь?


Ой,даже не знаю......Посмотрим что покажут конкурсанты.....

----------


## Мелодия

А я (пока) за Исландию  :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 47 секунд*
Говорят, Ирландия дает большие надежды. Сегодня их посмотрим

----------


## Дядька Ян

> А я (пока) за Исландию 
> 
> *Добавлено через 47 секунд*
> Говорят, Ирландия дает большие надежды. Сегодня их посмотрим


Сегодня остальных посмотрим :Aga:

----------


## Мелодия

> Сегодня остальных посмотрим


По телеку говорили, что второй полуфинал интереснее первого.

----------


## Senia

> По телеку говорили, что второй полуфинал интереснее первого.


....пиар.....а там как знать...

----------


## Дядька Ян

> По телеку говорили, что второй полуфинал интереснее первого.


Это всегда так!Чем дальше в лес-тем толще партизаны! :Suicide:

----------


## Мелодия

> тем толще партизаны!


 :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 :Laie 40:

----------


## Мелодия

*Дядя Ян*, что играешь? Не слышу, но уже нравится :rolleyes:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> *Дядя Ян*, что играешь? Не слышу, но уже нравится :rolleyes:


Уже выезжаю! :Suba:

----------


## Ольвия

Нееее, интересно...Я уже ушла,а вы все сугубо Евровиденье обсуждаете......:biggrin:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Нееее, интересно...Я уже ушла,а вы все сугубо Евровиденье обсуждаете......:biggrin:


Ну вот и обратно пришла,а мы тут всё о том же :Vishenka 13:

----------


## Ольвия

*Дядя Ян*,
 Вы танцуете???:biggrin: Сегодня кстати интересный полуфинал.... :Ok:

----------


## Мелодия

> 


Ах...:rolleyes:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> *Дядя Ян*,
>  Вы танцуете???:biggrin: Сегодня кстати интересный полуфинал....


Это только начало,конец не предсказуем! :Mr47 04:

----------


## Ольвия

> конец не предсказуем!


Промолчу........:smile:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Промолчу........:smile:


 :041:

----------


## Ольвия

*Дядя Ян*,
 Похоже, мы правильно понимаем друг друга......:biggrin:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> *Дядя Ян*,
>  Похоже, мы правильно понимаем друг друга......:biggrin:


 :050: 

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
**НАЧАЛОСЬ!

----------


## Мелодия

Начало многообещающее!!!

----------


## Sign

Да! Второй полуфинал был НАМНОГО ярче и сильнее! Я угадал 7 из 10...
Блин...руки бы оторвать режиссеру который снимал Украину...уж так неудачно снять все выкрутасы Лободы!!! Бэк вокалисток вообще не показали хотя они были тоже в чём то "космическом" одеты! НУ вообщем антикризисная революция получилась!)))

----------


## IRUSIK77

Да, второй полуфинал намного сильнее. Я угадала восемь! 
Не думала, что пройдут Хорватия, Албания и Дания.
Понятно, что пройдут, но не понравились: Азербайджан, Украина, да и Греция не очень. 

Больше всего понравились: *Норвегия, Эстония, Литва.*
И, кстати, Россия будет вполне на уровне, песня все-таки очень даже классная. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/zaharova77

----------


## Sign

> Россия будет вполне на уровне, песня все-таки очень даже классная


Ну Меладзе молодца! Но ПриходькО со своим волчьим взглядом любого отпугнёт! Надеюсь что "Как она к нам приходькО, так и уходькО от нас":biggrin:

----------


## IRUSIK77

> Но ПриходькО со своим волчьим взглядом любого отпугнёт!


Как точно сказано! У нее и правда взгляд какой-то волчий. Да и не поет, а воет просто.

----------


## Sign

*IRUSIK77*,
 Ещё меня бесит что её с Пугачёвой сравнивают! Какая бы Пугачёва не была, но от неё столько отрицательной энергии не шло...а от этой так и прёт! А Евровидение конкурс в первую очередь эмоциональный! Как сказала моя племянница :"Её бы в конце санитары в смирительную рубашку бы завязали вот был бы оригинальный конец!"
А уж в конце этот нездоровый крик...ну вообще пипец! Теперь Россию будут охарактеризовывать с "Водкой,медведями, шапкой-ушанкой, и ненормально орущими бабами:frown:"

----------


## Yrrri

> Да и не поет, а воет просто.


Да,и голос внутриутробный какойто! :Vah: Выступление Украины понравилось,вокал Лобуды-никакой,но шоу есть гуд :Ok: Ребята,а шо у них за мики в руках,на хайгитлеры похожи?:rolleyes:

----------


## Sign

> Выступление Украины понравилось,вокал Лобуды-никакой,но шоу есть гуд


Да там блин вообще со звуком были проблемы...музыка заглушала по полной программе! В любом случае звучала бы хорошо, т.к. у Лободы сильный бэк вокал...а тут и бэк заглушали(((

----------


## Yrrri

Чувак из Норвегии(Рыбак) на молодого Левкина похож. :Aga: Словаки хорошо спели,но пестня была никакая.:frown:У азеров спасло шоу,Таркан лажал,а девочка ниче так,Зулейка :Ok: Киприотка по соседям валила:wink:Понравилась чувиха из Польши,классный вокал,но зарубили... :Ha:

----------


## Sign

Лобода выступит под номером 21...очень хорошее число!)))
П.С. Сразу после Норвегии(Александр Рыбак)

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*
Только с печки! Порядок выступлений в финале Евровидения)))
Литва - 1
Израиль - 2
Франция - 3
Швеция - 4
Хорватия - 5
Португалия - 6
Исландия - 7
Греция - 8
Армения - 9
Россия - 10
Азербайджан - 11
Босния-Герцеговина - 12
Молдова - 13
Мальта - 14
Эстония - 15
Дания - 16
Германия - 17
Турция - 18
Албания - 19
Норвегия - 20
Украина - 21
Румыния - 22
Великобритания - 23
Финляндия - 24
Испания - 25

----------


## Nonna

> внутриутробный какойто!


Согласна,есть что-то.Тут про Лысую гору в Киеве программку смотрела...проверим чары.

----------


## Мелодия

> Киприотка по соседям валила:wink:


Она мне сААААвсем не понравилась. Не скажу, что кого-то выделила, у всех шоу (у одних лучше, у других никакое), а песен классных нет. Все забыли, что это конкурс песни что ли... :frown:

----------


## IRUSIK77

> а песен классных нет. Все забыли, что это конкурс песни что ли... :frown:


Не согласна. Потому что если *прослушать подряд сразу 19 новых песен, то ни одну не запомнишь.*Мне вот понравились песни у Норвегии, Литвы, Эстонии, и России конечно же. Остальные просто не запомнила.

http://www.youtube.com/user/zaharova77

----------


## Дядька Ян

Очень жалко что Польша пролетела,классно девченка поет.А Саша Сон из Литвы вообще молоток!

----------


## KAlinchik

> не понравились: Азербайджан, Украина,


Ириш, а чем не понравилось, а?

----------


## IRUSIK77

Ну не знаю, может просто потому что сама Лобода не нравится. И сильно перенасыщены декорации. И своими движениями в колесе она смотрелась как стриптизерша, да и вокал не впечатлил. Но конечно же в целом она достойна была выхода в финал! 
А вообще люблю песни на украинском, и многих исполнителей, особенно группу Океан Эльзы.

Кстати, прочитала, что Сердючка сделала в Москве свою вечеринку, где исполнила пародию на песню Мамо вместе со своей "мамо". Но видео нигде не могу найти. Наверное, очень прикольное.

----------


## Дядька Ян

> своими движениями в колесе она смотрелась как стриптизерша, да и вокал не впечатлил.


Вот как раз вокал не впечатлил,всё остальное  :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

*Дядя Ян*,согласен.Саша на порядок выше всех.

----------


## Дядька Ян

> *Дядя Ян*,согласен.Саша на порядок выше всех.


Меня Саша Вообще впечатлил,тем более он и песню сам написал,и вокал сильный :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: Литва прогнулась!Я уже за Литву! :Aga:

----------


## Yrrri

> Сердючка сделала в Москве свою вечеринку, где исполнила пародию на песню Мамо вместе со своей "мамо". Но видео нигде не могу найти.


После Евровидения появится.Не выкладывают,чтоб не повлиять на ход голосования за Приходьку.:biggrin:

----------


## IRUSIK77

А вообще -если б Сердючка и её "мамо" не на вечеринке, а на самом Евровидении выступили с этой пародией на песню "Мамо" да еще от России - был бы забойный номер. :Crazy Pilot:  :Wild: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Из не прошедших в финал обидно за Белоруссию и Польшу.

*Добавлено через 1 час 12 минут*
Сейчас прочитала, что у Приходько будет просто наикрутейший номер, в процессе песни она постареет прямо на сцене, превратиться в старуху и будет реветь так, что прямо мурашки по коже. В общем расписано до того интригующе, что очень охота посмотреть.

----------


## Sign

> и будет реветь


Зальёт всю сцену слезами...и вся техника накроется!)))

----------


## maestro116

11 страниц, 160 постов. И это значит- всем по барабану Евровижн?:wink::biggrin::biggrin: (Это я для "параллельных барабанщиков":wink: )

----------


## Sign

> 11 страниц, 160 постов. И это значит- всем по барабану Евровижн? (Это я для "параллельных барабанщиков" )


Я считаю что эта тема вообще была создана в ПУСТУЮ! Как можно писать что-то о том в чём ты параллелен? И будет там такой разговор "Я тоже""100%" и т.д. Короче говоря, разговор первоклассников!

----------


## IRUSIK77

Да и вообще как-то странно - быть музыкантами и совсем уж не интересоваться тем, что в этой сфере происходит.

----------


## Мелодия

> прослушать подряд сразу 19 новых песен, то ни одну не запомнишь


Ируся, возможно, именно по этому я и не выделила ни одну. А может у меня вкус необычный  :Vah: , "Молитву" Шерифович я сразу выделила, мне больше именно такие нравятся. И Исландия... :rolleyes:  :Oj:

----------


## Sign

> Да и вообще как-то странно - быть музыкантами и совсем уж не интересоваться тем, что в этой сфере происходит.


Да просто в основном люди на этом сайте относятся к музыки как к работе! А музыка это праздник души как и Евровидение! В Европе к нему так относятся! А наши к нему с полной серьёзностью!

*Прогон Финала и анализ от сайта esckaz* 
Литва - задержка выступления. Ждем начала. Заново пошло. Со второго раза поехали. Номер мы уже видели, вокально идеален, постановка минималистичная и располагающая к себе. Но баллада под первым номером - жребий слишком неудобный, кроме того, мы все знаем что будет следом.

Израиль - второе трогательное выступление с остросоциальной песней. Я люблю обе песни, но не могу отрицать, что они с Литвой съедают друг друга, а потом их уплетает мадам Патрисия.

Франция - в заголовке песни пропущено R в имени певицы. Все таки еще одна минималистичная баллада тянет вниз. Все три первые песни будут низко, как бы мне этого не хотелось. Патрисия стоит столбом, на штуках над сценой меняются слова перевода названия песни на кучу языков. Выглядит Патрисия конечно умопомрачительно. Ее будет тащить жюри. В финале выделывает небольшое па. Кисловато.

Швеция - первый современный и быстрый трек финала. Вот именно засчет своего контраста на фоне первых трех песен и того ЧТО будет следом - у Малены солидные шансы на первую пятерку. Никаких других изменений номера нет. Сама Малена - по прежнему выглядит белым перезасвеченным пятном на сцене. Обидно. Но все равно будет высоко засчет изобилия баллад в начале.

Хорватия - боюсь что зритель будет изрядно подкуплен тем, что после трех медленных песен, всплеска в виде Швеции, наступает такая же, как то что было до этого Хорватия. Я по прежнему не понимаю зачем ЭТО нытье надо было тащить в финал. Балканская душа - это Босния. А это - протоплазма в костюме издающая ультразвук. Вот. Ну понарисуют ему все балканские страны кучу френдли-баллов. Лучше от этого сия тоска не станет. Лучше бы вместо него был Марко.

Португалия - а вот это глоток позитива в царстве тоски и грусти. Учитывая что следом за позитивно звучащей и выглядещей Даниелой проследует еще одно стандартное балладное действо - то я считаю ее шансы очень неплохими. Кроме того - в ЭТОМ стиле в этом финале уже никого не будет. Даниела посылает воздушные поцелуи и излучает позитив во всех направлениях. Не против чтоб ее подтащило жюри. Она сие заслужила. Умница.

Исландия - скандинавская баллада. Все этим сказано. Изобилие последних в начале конкурса играет против них. Была бы 25-й по жребию как Мария - да - сработало бы. А тут ни Крассимира тебе нет для контраста, никого.

Греция - сразу предупреждаю - изобилие неадекватных греческих фанатов и их бесцеремонность окончательно создали во мне ощущение дикого отвращения к этой песне. Не отрицаю ее потенциал, но... Кстати - что-то у него с вокалом случилось. Как-то звучать хуже стал. НАМНОГО. А вообще - хочу ему судьбу Мальты-2006.

Армения - как показала практика голосования 50-микс - оно способно убить даже такую хорошую песню, как песня Моники с детского. Здесь песня хуже. Здесь есть визуалка, но нет песни. Зато под эту песню очень неплохо размахивать хайрами, как это делают фанаты "Арий" и им подобных на рок-концертах. Сестричкам надо радоваться хотя бы попаданию в топ-10.

Россия - автор текста - Валерий Меладзе - наборщики текста не напрягались. Вокально впечатляет. Картинка очень улучшилась по сравнению с прогонами. Знаете - я скажу что это бесподобно. Это уже во втором припеве жмет слезу, если не истерику. А когда постаревшая до безобразия Анастасия на заднике нечинает реветь - это все - нервный срыв, спазм. Это реально может собрать кучу баллов. Это нефтробически круто. Да. Мне не стыдно за песню моей страны на домашнем конкурсе!

Перед Азербайджаном случилась заминка - в результате сделали включение в грин-рум. МАМА МОЯ там будет Малахов. Но его заменяет Шепелев.

Азербайджан - я боюсь что слабая сторона жребия южан состоит в соседстве с серьезной Приходькой, от которой отходит нужно некоторое время. Весь этот довольно приятный визуально ряд без проблем с вокалом может просто потеряться. А может и не потеряться - все от настроения домохозяек зависит. Но чо-то я боюсь что счет станет 1-1, не буду говорить в чем. Ветродувка поднимающая юбку Айсел демонстрирует некое подобие металлического пояса верности.

Босния - порядковый номер их конечно топит. Потому что - а, опять очередная медленная балканская душа, да еще и слезоточивая. Не вижу я шансов у этого номера, кроме как собрать все балканские 12-ки. Их очень сбивает наличие Хорватии с номером, схожим по духу. Пусть менее качественным - но очень СХОЖИМ. Хорошо что хоть не рядом по жребию оказались.

Опять Шепелева показали. Грин-рум. Там он тач Сакиса Руваса. Дали титр, что все таки Шепелев. В прошлый раз.

Молдова - Первый национальный номер с нац-танцами. очень дружественное к зрителю, никаких тебе движений торсом или подмышками - все очень по-народному, по-доброму и по-домашнему. Но учитывая, что далее будет просто куча номеров со схожей логикой и наполнением - то забудут Нелли к концу.

Мальта - третья часть кьярнезонского балета. Выход №7. НА финале будет выход №10. Думаю что в конце конкурса это смотрелось. А вот что будет здесь - предполагать боюсь.

Эстония - я считаю, что Эстония набирает баллов по полной от всех, либо только от соседей. 36 баллов от ближайших друзей - мало, чтобы выйти из ПФ. Так что я думаю что Эстония была очень высоко в ПФ, если вообще его не выиграла. Есть опасения у меня, что эта песня - главный конкурент товарища из Норвегии.

Дания - боюсь, что то что проделала Сандра с Топперсами - в финале она проделает с наибанальнейшей Данией. Вы же помните чем закончил Саймон в прошлом году? Я просто разрываюсь от раздражения тем, насколько Бринк банален.

Германия - Выступление милое, жду Диточку, которую все разрекламировали. Два американизированных выступления. Вышла. Наряд от которого... Боже мой... ТАМ СИСЬКИ ПОКАЗАЛИ!!!!!

Турция - боюсь все после сисек Диты фон Тиз ее ПРОСТО не заметят. Честно. У меня шокингли. Этот хламидиоз начисто убивают немцы.

Албания - третий непонятный выходец из ПФ-2. Отличный кандидат на последнее место.

Норвегия - вы 2007 помнишь? Там вроде то же самое было - нет? Максимально непосредственное Сербия и фонтанирующая Украина следом. Так что в таком порядке они и будут, если Сандра не подсуетится. Нет у него отличий в выступлении. Все по старому. Все таки от его победы нас спасет только падение метеорита на Олимпийский. И то - далеко не факт.

Украина - из-за установки декораций Светлана получает перед собой врезку ведущих, которые о голосовании напоминают. Потом - грин-рум. И только потом - Лобода. Никто не отрицает, что этот праздник жизни не попадет в ТОП-5.

Румыния - ну да - хламидийные баллы - либо ее, либо у Испанки. третьего не дано. Пока ее бедра не воспламенятся на самом деле - номер лажов.

Великобритания - засчет невероятно выгодного положения в жеребьевке британская баллада должна запомниться сильнее. Но если она победит - то беда всему конкурсу. Ну нельзя даже великим именем спасать серые и посредственные песни. НЕЛЬЗЯ. Перед песней была заминка. Сейчас заново пустили открытку. Взгляд у нее вначале все такой-же - как у несчастной дурочки из мюзикла которую на улицу выкинули - но в конце она таки станет ЛЕБЕДЕМ. За роялем Уэббер. Но НЕ ТРОГАЕТ! В России конечно - раз Путин сказал что проголосует за Джейд - так все кто за Единую Россию голосует - бросятся голосовать за Юкей. Но опять же - ЛУЧШЕ эту банальную песню это не делает. Тухлятина а-ля прошлый век.

Финляндия - у финнов конечно тоже запоздавший несколько трек. Но Вальдо и его команда не излучают собой весь этот пафос. У них интересное выступление, красивое файершоу. Все в норме. Могут многое сделать, если зритель сочтет Великобританию тоской.

Испания - опять заминка и ее закрывают Шепелевым. Он продолжает задвигать про свидание с Дитой фон Тиз. Снова по второму заходу открытку дают. Все таки Сорайя смотрится наиболее эффектно. Из всех хламидиозов - она выглядит наиболее утонченной и ее рефрен - ЗАЕДАЕТ. В общем может совершить сюрприз, но думаю, что Испании будет достаточно просто войти в десятку.

----------


## maestro116

Ну и что- ИНТЕРЕС УГАС?

----------


## Ledi

> Ну и что- ИНТЕРЕС УГАС?


*maestro116*,
Рассказывай закулисные тайны :biggrin:

----------


## kolok469

> Рассказывай закулисные тайны


Дык уже все закончилось (победила дружба).......Сегодня по ТВ - "в записи" пойдет.....:biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Дык уже все закончилось (победила дружба).......Сегодня по ТВ - "в записи" пойдет


ну тогда тем более...
хотя бы намек на победителя  :Vah:

----------


## kolok469

> хотя бы намек на победителя


:biggrin: Я еще в апреле диск  купил ......все посмотрел.....только вот копия пиратская.....поэтому с победителем  :Oj: .....:biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

> только вот копия пиратская.....поэтому с победителем


придется смотреть....

----------


## Yrrri

> Ну и что- ИНТЕРЕС УГАС?


Не,не угас,ждемс началас финалас. :Aga: Пиво и барабан уже приготовил... :Ha:

----------


## IRUSIK77

Cейчас смотрела передачу из студии Малахова, рассказывали про Приходько, показали как она пела в 10-летнем возрасте, очень трогательное интервью с ее бабушкой.
Что-то она мне все больше нравится, хочу, чтобы ее выступление было на высоте.
А победит, думаю, все таки Норвегия, белорус Александр Рыбак.
В 10-ку войдут, мне кажется, Литва, Эстония, Исландия, Франция, Англия, Швеция, Азербайджан, Греция. Кто еще там? Не помню. А Турция еще.

----------


## Виталич

Мда... Начало косякам Дима уже дал. 
Не мог скинуть плащ, что бы он 
в страховочных тросиках не запутался...:frown:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Однако массштабность просто поражает! КРУТО!  :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

литовец отстрелялся :wink:

----------


## Виталич

А чё он в конце на Русский решил перейти? Политика?
Евреечки ровненько спели...

*Добавлено через 32 секунды*
Звёздам дорогу!  :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

да, израильтянки мне тоже понравились - красивый дуэт  :Aga: 

а вот несравненная Патрисия Каас .... послушаем..... :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

мне кажется, что Каас сделала ошибку, приняв участие в Евровидении...
не для нее это...

----------


## Skadi

> мне кажется, что Каас сделала ошибку, приняв участие в Евровидении...
> не для нее это...


тем труднее для неё это будет....и морально, если не победит......

----------


## Виталич

Ну апплодисменты она свои снимет, это к папе не ходи.
А смысл участия? ХЕЗ!
Реклама молодому поколению... или...

----------


## Skadi

о смысле знает она сама - этого достаточно :wink:

шведка эта мне нравится  :Aga:

----------


## KAlinchik

> морально, если не победит......


я просто уверена, что не победит...
дай Бог, что б в 10ку вошла.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> шведка эта мне нравится


Оль, ты знаешь, что у нее платье за 35 тысяч евро?

----------


## Skadi

> дай Бог, что б в 10ку вошла.


об этом же подумала :smile:
а шведочка с великолепным сопрано - и среди попсы........
мне понравилось!!!! ))))

----------


## Виталич

Шведы... АВВА... оперные куски... фу... (имхо)

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
38 лет... пора в кабаке петь...

----------


## KAlinchik

*614948587*,
 Что это было?!:eek:

----------


## AlSe

Каас не ту песенку выбрала!

Шведка - 38 лет и выглядит на них! Дала маленько гари, но мне кажется, для другого зала она!

----------


## Skadi

она (шведочка) - проф вокалистка - ясно же :wink:

----------


## Виталич

> для другого зала она!


Ага... по 3 сотни за Вл.Централ.  :Ok: 



> она (шведочка) - проф вокалистка - ясно же


Ясно... по 5 сотен!  :Ok:

----------


## AlSe

А побывав на втором полуфинале могу сказать, шоу - масштабно, световые инсталляции - супер, а вот звук мне лично не понравился! Да и вообще - это не моё!

----------


## Skadi

> Шведка - 38 лет и выглядит на них! Дала маленько гари, но мне кажется, для другого зала она!


 :Aga:

----------


## Виталич

А чё все воют/ноют? Что-нить весёлое есть в репертуаре?
Лёха, может им забашлять? По SMS???

----------


## AlSe

Кстати процентов 70 сидящих в центре зала почти НИЧЕГО НЕ ВИДЯТ. Только на экранах!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Порту - средненькая песенка, среденький голосок!

----------


## Skadi

пей кофе, Серёга, и успокойся - впереди ещё всё, авось увидим что-то :wink:

----------


## Виталич

> средненькая песенка,


Но всё же повеселее...

----------


## AlSe

> пей кофе, Серёга, и успокойся - впереди ещё всё, авось увидим что-то :wink:


Владимирский централ? :eek: :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Владимирский централ?


:wink:

----------


## Виталич

> пей кофе, Серёга, и успокойся


Я кофе не пью... сердце. 
А волноваться мне тока за сына-оболтуса приходится.
Мне 20-ти не было - я уже знал о грязи таких шоу.
На синем фоне девочку в синем платье выпустили... это что, 
специальный ход такой? Или белого платья для неё нету?
А поёт красиво!

----------


## AlSe

Кстати очень впечатлил задний фон и прикольные двигающиеся экраны над сценой! Красиво!

----------


## Skadi

ну раз ты, Серёга, о платье думал, то пела она неважно :rolleyes:




> Кстати очень впечатлил задний фон и прикольные двигающиеся экраны над сценой! Красиво!


и мне понравилось, особенно голубой дельфин ))))))

----------


## Виталич

> Кстати очень впечатлил задний фон и прикольные двигающиеся экраны над сценой! Красиво!


Согласен на все 100!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

О! любимчик Киркорова пошел!

----------


## AlSe

Ещё не видно как таскают РОЯЛЬ! 10 секунд - 10 человек! Рояль на сцене - рояля нет!  :Ok:  :biggrin:

----------


## Виталич

> ну раз ты, Серёга, о платье думал, то пела она неважно


Просто платье - первое что бросилось в глаза.
Сама знаешь: сначала вид, потом голос и динамика.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> О! любимчик Киркорова пошел!


Оно и видно! И подиум и свет... Проплачено! :wink:

----------


## Skadi

> Сама знаешь: сначала вид, потом голос и динамика.


однажды с сестрой были на отчётном концерте 3-го курса пианистов в моск. консе, где вместе с нашими друзьями играла и дочь Юрия Соломина. Она играла что-то Шопена....сейчас не вспомню...так вот, после концерта спрашиваю сестру, мол, как тебе Даша Соломина? она отвечает: "Красивое у неё платье какое было!...." :wink:

----------


## Виталич

Как вам армяночки? А, девчат? Мне нравится...  :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Как вам армяночки? А, девчат? Мне нравится...


как блестели-то, а? :wink:

наша.......

----------


## Виталич

Ну... дай Бог... Держим кулаки!

----------


## AlSe



----------


## Виталич

Охренительный эффект "старения"!!!  :Ok: 
КРУТО!

----------


## AlSe

УЖОСНАХ! :mad:

----------


## Skadi

вау-у-у-у-у-у-у-у....................

----------


## KAlinchik

а симпатичная Приходько старушкой будет...
но иногда такое чувство, что не поет, а истерически орет...

----------


## Виталич

> УЖОСНАХ


Пчму? Классные эффекты! Или ты про исполнение? :wink:



> такое чувство, что не поет, а истерически орет...


Особливо в самом конце! :smile:

----------


## Skadi

не знаю.....эта песня не для частого исполнения....слишком эмоциональна!!.......(я о нашей)
Believe me - можно было исполнять подряд много раз....

----------


## AlSe

> Пчму? Классные эффекты! Или ты про исполнение? :wink:
> 
> Особливо в самом конце! :smile:


Серёг! Эффекты 100-пудофф на высоте, а вот исполнение............. впрочем наверное я ничего не понимаю! :rolleyes:

----------


## Виталич

> эта песня не для частого исполнения....слишком эмоциональна!


Эт точно! На Юбилей мамам - в самый кайф!
Арашка под Монро с поддувом... забавно.

----------


## KAlinchik

> а вот исполнение............. впрочем наверное я ничего не понимаю


ты что, Киркорову не веришь?!:redface:
он же сказал: Феерически! :Vah: 
дружно согласились и закивали головами....:biggrin:

----------


## Виталич

> Серёг! Эффекты 100-пудофф на высоте, а вот исполнение..


А я не "слушать" у телека торчу. *Мне эффекты интересны,* ну и это... приложение/исполнения. Места расспределены. 
Нашей 6...9 место дадут и хватит.

----------


## Skadi

мне даже больше понравилась...."Золушка".....а там (в нашей)...слишком много эмоций для того, чтоб часто её петь...с таким надрывом......

----------


## AlSe

*KAlinchik*,
 Молчу, молчу! Согласился и киваю! ФЕЕРИЧЕСКИ! :biggrin:

----------


## Виталич

Обос... ться.

----------


## AlSe

> А я не "слушать" у телека торчу. *Мне эффекты интересны,* ну и это... приложение/исполнения. Места расспределены. 
> Нашей 6...9 место дадут и хватит.


Сергей Витальевич! Перечитай внимательно посты 43 и 46!  :Aga:  :biggrin:

Или ФиКи тебе не афторритет?

----------


## KAlinchik

судя по тому, что пошла реклама, готовятся какие-то грандиозные декорации

----------


## AlSe

Здоб-ши-Здубы попёрли! :smile:

----------


## Виталич

Ну, дорогу цыганам! Надо минусок этой песни скачнуть.
Чуть подредактировать и на свадьбу!

----------


## КП

Как вы это слушать можете?Приходько просто мимо нот пела,весьма непрофессионално орала,а уж сколько обработки ей на вокал было наворочено-в плохом кабаке столько делея за вульгарность сочтут....
 ОЧЕНЬ ПЛОХАЯ САМОДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬ.Фабрика звезд европейского масштаба-тот же антимузыкальный формат.

----------


## Виталич

> Как вы это слушать можете?


Так мы это... не слушать, а смотреть собрались: свет, сцену ...
У кого минус этих молдаван есть?

----------


## Restor

Позвольте поучаствовать....! ;)

Сцена и декарации надо отметить лучшие за последние явровидения....!

----------


## Skadi

> Как вы это слушать можете?


если говорить о плохом...то и плохое слушают, чтобы лучшее высветилось ярче! :wink:

----------


## AlexR07

Да, песенку наша прокричала, а не пропела. Эмоций слишком много было, по моему, они и помешали!

----------


## Restor

Уважаемый КП вы не поняли это сейчас мода такая...!

----------


## Виталич

> Сцена и декарации надо отметить лучшие за последние явровидения...


Так ради этого и торчим тут. 
С таким светом и сценой это.... ну... Короче, вполне серьёзная заявка на то, 
что бы можно было приглашать настоящих звёд мировой эстрады.

----------


## AlSe

О сколько людей подвалило!  :Ok:  :eek:

----------


## Skadi

> С таким светом и сценой это.... ну... Короче, вполне серьёзная заявка на то, 
> что бы можно было приглашать настоящих звёд мировой эстрады.


Серёж, так с дальним прицелом и делалось :wink:

----------


## AlSe

> Как вы это слушать можете?Приходько просто мимо нот пела,весьма непрофессионално орала,а уж сколько обработки ей на вокал было наворочено-в плохом кабаке столько делея за вульгарность сочтут....
>  ОЧЕНЬ ПЛОХАЯ САМОДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬ.Фабрика звезд европейского масштаба-тот же антимузыкальный формат.


Фу, ну слава богу! А я думал у меня что-то с ушами произошло!  :Pivo:

----------


## Restor

Эстония ударила по эмоготике .....!

----------


## Виталич

> и плохое слушают, чтобы лучшее высветилось ярче!


Совешенно верно! И кстати: у меня создаётся впечатление, что на этом шоу идёт прогон технического значения перед каким-то СЕРЬЁЗНЫМ концертом. А под такие эффекты и Вася с задворок будет смотреться на все 100! Там РосКонцерт никого приглашать не задумал?

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

> Как вы это слушать можете? .


А зачем слушать, ведь это *Евро Видение*, а не *Евро Слышание*. Смотрим, красиво, зрелище просто завораживает.
*Евро* вложено немеряно!

----------


## Skadi

послушаем Данию.....

----------


## маэстро

КАКОЙ УЖАС!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Я о Приходько..... :Jopa:

----------


## Виталич

> послушаем Данию.....


Лучше ПОСМОТРИМ! :biggrin:

----------


## Restor

говорю же мода там такая....сказали петь громко....

больше эмоций...ноты на второй план....не ужели не заметили...

----------


## Skadi

> Лучше ПОСМОТРИМ!


но не слишком отвлекаясь на внешние спецэффекты :wink:

----------


## Виталич

> КАКОЙ УЖАС!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Я о Приходько...


А что ты ожидал? Там кроме Сердючки (да и та с яйцами) и петь то некому.
Хорошо сказала Чурикова: Ах, Европоп, Европоп!

----------


## маэстро

.....

----------


## Kliakca

Как она орала в конце,да всё не в попад музыке............:eek:

----------


## KAlinchik

пошла тяжелая артилерия в лице Диты

----------


## Skadi

о, "варьете".........."скачущий" ритм.......скакать....

----------


## Виталич

У немцев опять не совпадает стиль и колличество металла на певце.

----------


## КП

> Уважаемый КП вы не поняли это сейчас мода такая...!


  Я действительно многое не понял.Правильно,профессионально интонировали Патрисия Каас,грек,айзербоджанец,ну и  и еще некоторые.....Большинство певцов не попадают точно в ноты.Это говорит о том,что они не владеют профессиональным интонированием,и с "ушным" мониторингом (связки не натренированы на точные ноты) просто лажают.
Просьба к нашим профи-звукорегам,чтобы пояснили ситуевину...

----------


## Виталич

> Как она орала в конце,


Хорошо орала! как сказали - так и делала!



> говорю же мода там такая....сказали петь громко....

----------


## Skadi

Турция в ход пошла.......

----------


## Виталич

> Просьба к нашим профи-звукорегам,чтобы пояснили ситуевину...


На прошлом отборочном туре, по велению Рудковской, всем конкурсантам, 
кроме Димы, мониторные линии просто вырубили на ФиК и ФСЁ!

----------


## Restor

Народ а кто нибудь знает,что за слова и заставки мелькают между песнями???

----------


## Skadi

> Народ а кто нибудь знает,что за слова и заставки мелькают между песнями???


мелькает тот, кто следом и выходит на сцену :wink:

----------


## Kliakca

> Хорошо орала! как сказали - так и делала!


*Виталич*,ну это же полный провал .

----------


## KAlinchik

> как сказали - так и делала!


 :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

у Турции в подтанцовке какая-то смесь была движений....акробатика и даже что-то из...гопака (скакал там и подпрыгивал в зелёных шароварах) :wink:

----------


## Виталич

А ничё Турецкий танцор, видно что с украини, гопака замочил слегка.

----------


## Skadi

> А ничё Турецкий танцор, видно что с украини, гопака замочил слегка.


ты тоже увидел? :biggrin:

----------


## Restor

Наконец то здесь появляются понимающие,что происходит....

именно что мода или я бы сказал продюсерский прописон - "Эмоцию давай,народу 

нужна щас эмоция...!!!"

----------


## Виталич

> акробатика и даже что-то из...гопака


Дуэтом!  :Ok: 
Великие умы мыслят одинаково! (англ)
У дураков мысли сходятся! (рус) :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Дуэтом! 
> Великие умы мыслят одинаково! (англ)
> У дураков мысли сходятся! (рус)


однако, с ума сходят в одиночку (рус) :wink:

----------


## Виталич

И чё все на восточные мотивы жарят? Албаночка всё никак не попращается..

*Добавлено через 48 секунд*



> однако, с ума сходят в одиночку


Это только гриппом все вместе болеют (мультик)

----------


## Skadi

скрипка....и снова .....нижний и верхний...брейк....отжимание пошло.......

----------


## Виталич

Во Норвежец молодчага! Рыбак и всё тут! И не стесняется!
Как могу так и пою! В десятку войдёт, вот посмотрите!

----------


## КП

> "Эмоцию давай,народу 
> 
> нужна щас эмоция...!!!"


 От Приходько такая масса негатива исходила....А ведь тоже - ЕМОЦИИ!!! :Vah:

----------


## Бэкхам

Я ставлю на Рыбак,Араш и Белоруссия!Ну и ещё там один мужчина в белой рубашечке...животик накаченный у него :Ok: 
  Приходько начала как из-за кустов!Лажи много!Кошмар,хотя тронула песня,т.к.старость не за горами!

----------


## Skadi

акробаты - ха ))) мне подтанцовка нравится :biggrin: и скромно проходящие девушки в розовом :wink:

----------


## Виталич

> скрипка....и снова .....нижний и верхний...брейк....отжимание пошло......


И элементы тэквандо! Шоу... мля...! :biggrin:

----------


## Restor

Про Рыбака значит.....это тоже мода такая.....современный вокал 

-должен орать в ноту....!!!

----------


## Skadi

> И элементы тэквандо! Шоу... мля...!


 :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

так, пауза...Лобода ташит свою адскую машину...

----------


## Виталич

Сало в зале! :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

о!.....белка в колесе :wink:

и "римские" легионеры........без шестов......

----------


## Kliakca

Пустите Виталича на сцену, он им всем покажет, как верхний брейк крутить!:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Виталич

Ну хоть что-то есть! И вид и по нотам вроде попала. 
Постановка номера неплохая.
Тока зачем ананировать стилями? 
Но всё же лучше Приходько!

----------


## Skadi

лемниянки вышли .......... :smile:




> Но всё же лучше Приходько!


бесспорно  :Aga:

----------


## KAlinchik

Народ! боюсь нарваться на ваше неприятие, что ли...
но я рада, что мы не Приходько выбрали, а Свету....
 наша Лобода устроила шоу, у меня аж мурашки по коже пошли...

----------


## Бэкхам

> Про Рыбака значит.....это тоже мода такая.....современный вокал


Конкурс песни!Песня очень понравилась!

----------


## Виталич

> Пустите Виталича на сцену, он им всем покажет, как верхний брейк крутить!


Не верхний, а нижний! На пузе! Аншлаг был бы полный!



> и "римские" легионеры........без шестов...


Так лучше уж Kliakcу, бу на что посмотреть! :biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Пустите Виталича на сцену, он им всем покажет, как верхний брейк крутить!


:biggrin:

----------


## КП

Блин, какое-то Евро-видение-Азия- слышание...

----------


## Skadi

> Так лучше уж Kliakcу, бу на что посмотреть!


с тобой в дуэте? и в колесе том? :biggrin: не отвлекайся :wink:

у англичан и на том Евровидении скрипки были......ближе к классике это исполнение :smile:
хорошие вокальные данные!

----------


## AlSe

"Кингдомовская" девочка - одна из немногих..........  :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> "Кингдомовская" девочка - одна из немногих..........


именно!  :Ok:

----------


## Виталич

> не отвлекайся


Понял... Просто некоторые без меня жить не могут... :biggrin:
А потом удивляются: откуда так и всё не эдак... студенты блин!



> "Кингдомовская" девочка - одна из немногих....


+1  :Ok:

----------


## kolok469

*Виталич*,
 Да...Почитал.....1 -ый канал "лоханулся" конечно.....надо было тебя взять ком-ровать вместо .....:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## КП

Англичанка - СУПЕР!!!!!Энто вам не наша самодеятельность.Все профессионально и фактура-мечта!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
И Вебер-есть Вебер!!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Понял... Просто некоторые без меня жить не могут...


не польстило? :wink:




> Англичанка - СУПЕР!!!!!Энто вам не наша самодеятельность.Все профессионально и фактура-мечта!!!!


оно и понятно - культура - одно слово :smile:

----------


## Виталич

Ховайся! Рэпы в зале! Уcс@ться! Шапито, блин!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AlSe

Ну наконец что-то пошло....... Финночки (именно девочки)!  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 42 секунды*
И тут хочется вспомнить о Приходьке! :biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Лобода устроила шоу


 :Ok:

----------


## prozvuk

> Англичанка - СУПЕР!!!!!


Даже стандартный мик для всех чёрный Нойман блёстками обклеяли под платье.
Песня-Ничё мотивчик .

----------


## Виталич

> надо было тебя взять ком-ровать


За такие деньги пусть ФиКи коментируют, да бабы беременные!

----------


## Skadi

> Шапито, блин!!!!!!!!!!!!


опередил меня на сей раз :biggrin:

----------


## Виталич

Финны!  :Ok:

----------


## КП

Прозвук,поясни нам-что там у них за лажа с мониторингом???

----------


## Виталич

Всё же азия рулит не по децки...

----------


## Skadi

снова востоко-гарем........

----------


## Виталич

Акробаты были, факиры были, теперь фокусы пошли... КИО отдыхает!

----------


## Skadi

> КИО отдыхает!


и вздыхает :wink:

Алсу хоть языками блещет  :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

> А потом удивляются: откуда так и всё не эдак... студенты блин!


Виталич, знаешь анекдот про бабушку и пионеров?:biggrin:
(Доктор)-Бабуль, да вы же беременны!:eek:
(Бабушка)-Да понимаешь, сынок.Это всё пионеры...расскажи, покажи, да дай попробовать.... :Vah:

----------


## AlSe

Ну и на закуску Испания! Всё оставили на финал!

----------


## КП

> Акробаты были, факиры были, теперь фокусы пошли... КИО отдыхает!


 Лучше б петь учились....большинство позор просто а не певцы.

----------


## Kliakca

> Акробаты были, факиры были, теперь фокусы пошли... КИО отдыхает!


Евро-Азиаты :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

голосуем-м-м-м.........

----------


## KAlinchik

такой неудачный фрагмент для голосования для Патрици Каас показали....

----------


## AlSe

> голосуем-м-м-м.........


Или проиграем-м-м......... :biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

мда.....
Не закого даже смску послать... только Мальтийская толстушка понравилась.

----------


## Виталич

Блин... Армяне или Финны... ну, 15 минут подумаю!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
.
Марина привет!  :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Или проиграем-м-м.........


без или.....эх......:wink:



> Блин... Армяне или Финны... ну, 15 минут подумаю!


у меня тоже два варианта.......

----------


## AlSe

> мда.....
> Не закого даже смску послать... только Мальтийская толстушка понравилась.


Ну почему, можно одать Ойро за Приходько.......... :rolleyes: :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

жаль, но туда Приходько не входит.......:frown:
один из двух вариантов - Объединённое Королевство.......

----------


## Kliakca

Мне шведы, португалия, украина и мальта понравились. :Aga:

----------


## AlSe

Давайте лучше о том, кто последнее место займёт......

----------


## Виталич

Ну... я за Армян! *№9* !!!

----------


## Kliakca

> Ну... я за Армян! №9 !!!


Ну а я за нижний брейк на пузе! :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Ledi

> Что это было?!


*KAlinchik*,
 Не обращай внимания на спамеров

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Я голосовала с 3х телефонов:biggrin:
2 раза за Россию и 1за Норвегию

Дочка с 2х своих телефонов за Украину и Турцию

----------


## Skadi

так......№20.....и №23......какой же выбрать?.......

----------


## KAlinchik

*Ledi*,
 я уже так и поняла....

----------


## Виталич

Ну... я за Финночек! *№24* !!!

----------


## КП

Приз зрительских антипатий-однозначно Приходько.За непрофессионализм и тонну негатива!!!
 Я за Англию!!!

----------


## Виталич

Ну да ладно уж... ну не смогла она, не смогла...

----------


## Skadi

вау!!!!....вот это да-а-а-а........................супер!.................бассейны.........

----------


## Виталич

с РУСС АЛКАМИ!

----------


## Skadi

> с РУСС АЛКАМИ!


женского и мужеского пола...........:wink:

----------


## КП

> Ну да ладно уж... ну не смогла она, не смогла...


  Как раз - смогла.Вечно нам Украина подсирает...Лечше бы ее в бассейне использовали.

----------


## KAlinchik

> вау!!!!....вот это да-а-а-а........................супер!.................ба ссейны


блин. а я вот смотрю и думаю..ну не дай Бог, вниз кувыркнуться!
Хотя что там говорить! реально круто!!!!!!!!!

----------


## prozvuk

> Прозвук,поясни нам-что там у них за лажа с мониторингом???


Ушной мониторинг, радио наушники затычки в ухо.
Они Приходьке и мешают. Шутко.
По мне звук в общем очень хороший для прямого эфира.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Приз зрительских антипатий-однозначно Приходько.За тонну негатива!!!


Это точно! 
А вообще девочка англичанка с хорошими данными. Кстати,  у нас сказали, что у нее мама глухая, а папа слепой. Хотя сама песня меня не впечатлила. 
 Молдавия рулит! Прям Клейзмер :biggrin: (Израиль точно будет за нее голосовать). Но мальта- лучшая! :biggrin: Ей в нашу тему надо про толстячков- очаровательных и обаятельных!

----------


## Skadi

смотрите - какой эффект опускаемости бассейнов!!!! супер  :Ok:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Как раз - смогла.Вечно нам Украина подсирает...Лечше бы ее в бассейне использовали


:biggrin:
Народ! мир!дружба!жвачка!!!

----------


## Kliakca

Да!!!! Вот это заслуживает внимание!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Класс!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

С бассейнами реально клево было!!!

----------


## Restor

Русалки...какой номер у русалок?????

----------


## Skadi

особенно впечатляет людей, когда можно руками потрогать что-то новенькое  :Ok:

----------


## Виталич

> женского и мужеского пола...


А я и не приглядывался...



> С бассейнами реально клево было!


Пойду-ка я ванну наполню... :wink:

----------


## Skadi

> Пойду-ка я ванну наполню...


эффект бассейнов возымел действие :biggrin:
да, за это, действительно, можно Россию благодарить!  :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

Ну всё, поехали результат смотреть...

----------


## КП

Русалки-действительно,это самое лучшее что было на этом *Верзовидении*.

----------


## Skadi

итак, Норвегия )))))) Саша-Рыбак ))))

----------


## Ledi

Супер шоу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Я голосовала с 3х телефонов
2 раза за Россию и 1за Норвегию

Дочка с 2х своих телефонов за Украину и Турцию


Интересно,что стоимость голосования везде разная.
В Германии с дом.тел. 0.14 центов,с мобильного смс - 20 центов

А в России 1 евро

----------


## Skadi

> Я голосовала с 3х телефонов
> 2 раза за Россию и 1за Норвегию


я - за Объединённое Королевство и Норвегию :smile:
с двух мобильников  :Ok: 
ура! Норвегия ))))))))))))))

----------


## KAlinchik

так, ну все ясно, Норвегия в след.году ждет Евровидение...
Но кто-нибудь может обьяснить феномен?!ведь незатейливая мелодия, примитивный мотив, смазливая мордашка,а эффект?!

----------


## КП

Рыбак не был лучшим,но все-же был хорош!Хреновую песенку он явно только собой вытянул. :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

> Но кто-нибудь может обьяснить феномен?!ведь незатейливая мелодия, примитивный мотив, а эффект?!


Качество и чистота на лицо было в исполнении. :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Но кто-нибудь может обьяснить феномен?!ведь незатейливая мелодия, примитивный мотив, а эффект?!


не согласна. В простоте (кажущейся примитивности) и бывает вся "соль" :wink:
вот увидите, люди с удовольствием будут исполнять эту "примитивную" песенку :wink:
эффект - в ИСПОЛНЯЕМОСТИ, в ДОСЯГАЕМОСТИ для поющих мелодии песни  :Ok: 
её может спеть и профи, и любой человек, любой профессии!
и спето было в точку! совершенно точно по "попадаемости" в высоту звуков! в 10-ку!

----------


## KAlinchik

но почему так предсказуемо?!ведь о нем трубили изначально...

----------


## Ledi

> Рыбак не был лучшим,но все-же был хорош!


Приходько вообще никакая была, но песня запоминается с первой ноты.

----------


## Skadi

> но почему так предсказуемо?!ведь о нем трубили изначально...


не знаю, я, например, не слушала, что было в начале - времени не было. 
А сейчас полностью согласна с тем, что происходит  :Aga: 
а разве Билан не был предсказуем? :wink:




> Приходько вообще никакая была, но песня запоминается с первой ноты.


первую ноту она, как раз, и не взяла...сфальшивила сразу.

----------


## Ledi

> первую ноту она, как раз, и не взяла...сфальшивила сразу.


:biggrin: Я про клип который рекламировали,а на Евровидении  :Jopa:

----------


## Skadi

> Я про клип который рекламировали,а на Евровидении


поняла теперь  :Aga:  живьём петь - не клипы вертеть :wink:

----------


## ГенЛог

Чем ниже опускается Приходько, тем большее удовлетворение я испытываю. Её бы ещё на плечи Миладзе посадить, чтобы вместе вниз.

----------


## КП

> Приходько вообще никакая была, но песня запоминается с первой ноты.


 Вот в том-то и разница:

 Песня неплохая-а певица никакая.
 Песенка "пипец"-да неплохой певец.

 Оценивают здесь исполнителя,а не композитора.

----------


## Ledi

> Песня неплохая-певица никакая.
> Песенка "пипец"-да неплохой певец.


 :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Виталич

> Во Норвежец молодчага! Рыбак и всё тут! И не стесняется!
> Как могу так и пою! В десятку войдёт, вот посмотрите!


А я и сам не ожидал... Точно в десятку!  :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

песня Приходько хороша была бы на каком-нибудь патриотическом конкурсе......



> А я и сам не ожидал... Точно в десятку!


однако, не голосовал за него :wink:

----------


## Виталич

> на каком-нибудь патриотическом конкурсе......


Где-нибудь в Бордовичах...

----------


## Skadi

Серёж....просто песня должна быть доступна для того, чтобы её спеть.....и не один раз, и с удовольствием, без патриотической надрывности.....ну не каждый же день патриотические концерты.......

----------


## КП

> песня Приходько хороша была бы на каком-нибудь патриотическом конкурсе......


 На панихиде матерям-одиночкам-героиням (или на героине) безвременно почившим в бозе ( заплутавших в дозе)_...

----------


## Skadi

Believe me, помнится, мы пели ну очень часто! студенты были в восторге, что могут её исполнять (хотя бы, на их уровне) :smile: и тональность доступная  :Aga:

----------


## Виталич

> однако, не голосовал за него


Так у меня под рукой тока 2 телефона.
Да и Армяне с Финночками мне больше понравились.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
.
Филя Настю там жалеет... хохмач.

----------


## Skadi

> Да и Армяне с Финночками мне больше понравились.


никто не против :wink:
мне Юнайтед Киндом понравилось ещё на том Евровидении, вот и сейчас - та же картина - ну нравятся мне они, эти певцы  :Ok:

----------


## КП

> Believe me, помнится, мы пели ну очень часто!


 Ну если только для студентов.
Пол-года еле-еле этот шлягер продержался,и то только за счет Верзовидения.В кабаках вообще не канал-сразу просили прекратить,раздражал клиентов этот мотивчик. .

----------


## Skadi

> Пол-года еле-еле этот шлягер продержался,и то тлько за счет Верзовидения.В кабаках вообще не канал-сразу просили прекратить


молодёжь с удовольствием пела эту песню  :Aga:  а кабаки - там совсем другое :wink:

поднимается Юнайтед Киндом! а Патрисии....не надо было выступать....или в качестве приветствия.....

----------


## Kliakca

Ну вот уже и решилось всё. Норвежская сельдь получила новый бренд в лице русского мальчика Саши.:wink:

----------


## Skadi

радостно, что Саша - отчасти наш :wink:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Патрисии....не надо было выступать


тем не менее  она выше Росси по итогам голосования..
армяне , по ходу, фанаты Приходько, что ли?

----------


## Skadi

> тем не менее  она выше Росси по итогам голосования


да, но ниже своей собственной известности :wink:

----------


## KAlinchik

> да, но ниже своей собственной известности


ну, мало ли...может, она что-то хотела с этого поиметь...

----------


## Skadi

> ну, мало ли...может, она что-то хотела с этого поиметь...


 горький осадок она получила - точно ....

а Сашка - молодчага! )))) слава русским норвежцам  :Ok:

----------


## Виталич

Ну вот... можно и баиньки! Всем пока! :wink:

----------


## КП

Несмотря на всю политизированность голосования,ни у кого бы не хватило наглости поставить Каас ниже плинтуса (Приходько).

----------


## Kliakca

> она что-то хотела с этого поиметь...


Напомнить о своём существовании.

----------


## Skadi

> Ну вот... можно и баиньки! Всем пока!


кому - спать, а у кого - ни в одном глазу....:wink:

----------


## Aleksandr1

> кому - спать, а у кого - ни в одном глазу....


Тэк-с, наливаем по бырому!
Предлагаю тост за достойное место для Приходько в Евровидении! :Vah:

----------


## ГенЛог

Молодец Саша Рыбак!!! Талантливый, обаятельный, музыкальный, сочинил хорошую песню. Вперёд с песней!  Приходько пусть едет в Украину свиней пасти, а Миладзе в Грузию для Саакашвили песни сочинять, чтобы тот их под караоке исполнял. Беспредел в российском шоу-бизнесе достал!!!

----------


## КП

> Беспредел в российском шоу-бизнесе достал!!!


+100 !! :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

*УРА нашим русским, которые снова первые!!!!!! 
(пусть и не в России) 
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/591883.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/589835.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

> ведь незатейливая мелодия, примитивный мотив, смазливая мордашка,а эффект?!


Зато СКОЛЬКО обаяния! Кстати, в интернете он уже давно на первом месте. Вот действительно- феномен.

----------


## КП

> УРА нашим русским, которые снова первые!!!!!! 
> (пусть и не в России)


 Пусть и *не* от России
 Пусть даже и *не из* России
 Пусть *не на* русском языке
 Пусть даже *и не* русским,а белорусом
Все равно где-то,как-то,каким-то боком-припеком он к нам имеет отношение....
 Будем считать каждого русскоязычного чемпиона чего-либо , НАШИМ ЧЕМПИОНОМ!!!УРА!!!

----------


## luudvig

> Молодец Саша Рыбак!!! Талантливый, обаятельный, музыкальный, сочинил хорошую песню. Вперёд с песней!  Приходько пусть едет в Украину свиней пасти, а Миладзе в Грузию для Саакашвили песни сочинять, чтобы тот их под караоке исполнял. Беспредел в российском шоу-бизнесе достал!!!


А с кем останетесь?

----------


## Skadi

> Зато СКОЛЬКО обаяния! Кстати, в интернете он уже давно на первом месте. Вот действительно- феномен.


и снова скрипка, и снова парень, и снова необыкновенное обаяние в сочетании с талантом  :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

А нашим немцам опять ничего не помогло, даже участие знаменитой Dita Von Teese (бывшей жены М. Менсона)  с гурченковской талией.

----------


## ГенЛог

> А с кем останетесь?


О-о-о... Всё ясно.

----------


## Skadi

*сегодня испытала настоящее удовольствие!
всё по справедливости :biggrin:*

[IMG]http://*********ru/597003.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## КП

> А с кем останетесь?


С беспределом,ясен пень.:biggrin:
Наш беспредел-самый беспредельный в мире! :Ok: 
 У нас еще есть огромный творческий потенциал-Фабрика звезд! :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

*КП*,
*ГенЛог*,
*luudvig*,
Надеюсь, вы не хотите, чтоб тема из обсуждения участников превратилась в обсуждение наций и была закрыта??

----------


## Skadi

вот именно! главное - что? победило настоящее искусство! и всё было по справедливости  :flower: 
в конце-концов, мы не оценивали страны и национальности, 
а просто хорошую музыку, песни и исполнение :smile:

----------


## КП

> Надеюсь, вы не хотите, чтоб тема из обсуждения участников превратилась в обсуждение наций и была закрыта??


 Нет конечно.Нации никто не обсуждал между прочим.Конкурс евровидения-это национальный конкурс.Как в спорте .Мне лично непонятно-почему за Россию выступала гражданка Украины,а за Норвегию гражданин Белоруссии.

----------


## Mazaykina

> .Мне лично непонятно-почему за Россию выступала гражданка Украины,а за Норвегию гражданин Белоруссии.


А может такое смешЕние и является конечной целью таких мероприятий? Это же по большому счету- классно! Армения дает голоса Азербайджану,  Эстония, которая  сносит русские памятники- ставит  10 России, Белорусс поднимает статус и значимость Норвегии, Украина и Россия снова - как 2 сестры, пусть хоть и только на 3 минуты, но это ведь совсем неплохо! А что Приходько выступила не ахти, так как бы не выступила, все равно второй раз первое место не получила бы.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Зато такого грандиозного шоу никто еще не показывал! МОЛОДЦЫ!!!!

----------


## Skadi

не смотря на то, что сейчас существуют страны СНГ, для нас это всё равно ВСЯ Россия (возможно, потому, что мы долго назывались и были Российским государством - все вместе)! потому и Саша воспринимается, как наш, русский, пусть он и белорус, и выступал от Норвегии :smile:

----------


## Ledi

> сейчас существуют страны СНГ, для нас это всё равно ВСЯ Россия! потому и Саша воспринимается, как наш, русский, пусть он и белорус, и выступал от Норвегии


*Skade*,
 :Ok:  :Aga:  У меня дочь /13 лет/ родилась в Германии,но болеет всегда за страны СНГ /это наверно в генах заложено :biggrin:/

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,
>  У меня дочь /13 лет/ родилась в Германии,но болеет всегда за страны СНГ /это наверно в генах заложено


да-да, именно так! в генах, в крови  :flower:

----------


## Ledi

> Нации никто не обсуждал между прочим.Конкурс евровидения-это национальный конкурс.Как в спорте .Мне лично непонятно-почему за Россию выступала гражданка Украины,а за Норвегию гражданин Белоруссии.


*КП*,
 Потомучто НАШИ/*СССР*/ ЛУЧШИЕ  :Ok: :biggrin:
За Германию в спорте/особенно в боксе/ всегда иностранцы выступают :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Потомучто НАШИ/СССР/ ЛУЧШИЕ


 :flower:

----------


## Yrrri

> .Мне лично непонятно-почему за Россию выступала гражданка Украины,а за Норвегию гражданин Белоруссии.


Паша,да какой он нафик белорус,если в Норвегию его увезли,когда ему было 4 года.Похож на молодого Левкина,а брови как у Брежнева.:biggrin:Но пацан талантлив и со своей харизмой :Aga: Про Приходьку много говорили,одного не могу понять,неужели нельзя было переписать слова припева на русский язык?Прям абракадабра какая-то получилась:куплет на русском,припев на украинском...kuku

----------


## Бэкхам

Ура!!Я не ошиблась,поставив на Сашу.Я сразу в него поверила!А мой сын влюбился в него с первого взгляда,ещё не зная,Что он победит,скачал себе его песню с инета на сотовый и поставил на звонок!Вот вам и показатель!:smile:А он у меня мальчик музыкальный,весь в маму!:biggrin:
   Но очень переживала за очаровашку из Греции!И была солидарна с Киркоровым,что он был достоен более высокого места!
  Вон,повторяют Приходько,лажа на низких нотах ,да и ....а!А ещё ревер повторяет её лажу...кошмар!ой,опять...как грязно!!!!!
А вообще,я получила бурю положительный эмоций от конкурса!Класс!Пошла спать!

----------


## Ledi

> куплет на русском,припев на украинском


*Yrrri*,
 Рассчитывали наверно на то,что только ради этого Украина будет голосовать за Приходько.:smile:

----------


## Mishel

Приходящей певичке задурили голову пузатые дяди, вытягивая её хорошими  песнями и спецэффектами.Она потеряла ориентацию в пространстве и зазвездилась не по делу,плавая между нот.
Почему бы и два раза в одной стране не проводить мероприятие? По два раза участвовать стало же можно. В любом случае, надо работать достойно ,а не позорить людей. Это горькая ошибка Меладзе(если не подлость талантливого композитора). 
А норвежским Рыбакам - удачной рыбалки !
Только наших в Норвегии не надо задерживать...:smile:

----------


## Papa

> победило настоящее искусство!


Сильно сказано!:biggrin:




> незатейливая мелодия, примитивный мотив, смазливая мордашка


Вот это ближе к теме!)))
Ещё бы добавил-непрофессиональное пение...
...
Евровидение не перестаёт удивлять своей стабильностью!:frown:
Всё надеешься,может хоть в этот раз будет  что-то стоящее-бесполезно!...
Одна и та же жвачка,пережёванная тыщу раз...

----------


## Бэкхам

> Ещё бы добавил-непрофессиональное пение...


:eek:Ну зачем Вы так??!!!!Хотя,сколько людей,столько и мнений!Но повторюсь,конкурс песни,а песня классная(хоть и диапазон 5 нот)!!!!А вот то проф-ое завывание многих было просто не интерестно и монотонно!Вот Мальта,да голос!Но  показывала диапазон(повторюсь,на конкурсе песни) и как у всех модуляция в последнем припеве!Через 5 минут,я уже забыла,что за песня,что за мелодия!А вот Сашкину песню поём с сыном на ляляля!Мелодия в голове!
    Это моё мнение и я его никому не навязываю! :flower: Вот Марине М. Мальта понравилась.А мне кажется,что мелодия  песни на предыдущем евровиденье была более мелодична ,тогда и место было повыше.

----------


## yamaha55

Russia-shame  :Jester:  Мармеладзе-должно быть стыдно.

----------


## Бэкхам

> Мармеладзе-должно быть стыдно.


Ну песня то не плохая,только девочка не оправдала его надежды!Я пыталась вслушаться в слова,только побегут муражки,а она как  лажанёт и всё опускается!Сначала думала,что показалось (тем более мама спорит,что на евровиденье не могут лажать :biggrin:) ,но нет -лажа много раз!И причёска какая-то ....Уже расцветает,а мне не спится!Столько эмоций....

----------


## yamaha55

> Ну песня то не плохая


 и явно ....не для этого конкурса....



> И причёска какая-то ....Уже расцветает,а мне не спится!


:biggrin:

----------


## IRUSIK77

Очень-очень рада за убедительную победу белоруса Александра Рыбака!!! Прямо радуюсь так же как в прошлом году за Билана. А также за то, что Россия подняла планку Евровидения на такую недосягаемую для других стран высоту. Правильно сказал Ю.Николаев - раньше мы смотрели на Европу, что то подсматривали, но такого грандиозного шоу в Европе еще не было. 
И еще - очень сильный состав достойных исполнителей в этом году. 
Ложкой дёгтя мне показалось - когда Билан вручал хрустальный приз А.Рыбаку, то вдруг потянул к себе и сказал: "Не отдам!" Хотелось сквозь землю от стыда провалиться от такого позора! 
По поводу Приходько сильно разочарована. Для чего ее заставляли худеть и ходить на каблуках - чтобы стояла столбом в платье-мешке? Спела с искусственными эмоциями. Идея со старением просто жуть полнейшая. Даже на отборе без двухмесячной подготовки она смотрелась и пела намного лучше. 

*Поздравляю всех, кто хотел победы Рыбака!!!!*

----------


## Daddy777

ты морячка, я моряк
ты рыбачка, я рыбак :biggrin:

а чё это вы тут делаете?

----------


## Виталич

Вот, проснулся и хочу сон рассказать...
В финале в команде России произошла замена.
Вместо Приходько на сцену выходит...  Владимиррррр.... Винокур!
Такого шоу ни одна страна не могла себе позволить!
За три минуты весь мир познакомился с хитами бывшего СССР
В свойственной Володе манере, прозвучали песни звёзд эстрады
необъятной страны. В последние 20 секунд артист исполнил 
песню "Прощай", с намёком - "Не забывай, не надо"!
При подсчёте голосов выяснилось, что все бывшие и действующие
соц. страны поставили мэтру 4, 5 и даже 5+. Капиталисты 
проигнорировали замечательное поппури, но это не помешало
нашему певцу войти в десятку лучших!  :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Мелодия

Мне норжевец тоже понравился, но болела я за исландку и рада ее второму месту!

----------


## luudvig

Рыбак молодец.Аплодирую стоя. :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Сильно сказано!


Скажите сильнее. Вам никто не мешает высказаться, изобретайте свои слова и мнение и без оглядки на других :wink:




> Мне норжевец тоже понравился, но болела я за исландку и рада ее второму месту!


Мне второй понравилась певица из Объединённого Королевства  :Ok:

----------


## Mariela

Рыбак - молодчина! Не сказать, что хороший вокалист, но умеет себя преподнести: живое выступление, обаятельный парень! :Ok: 

За Россию было стыдно. Вульгарщина. Девочка по-моему так и не поняла сама о ком она орала песню. В ноты не попадаем, истошно воем. Мне кажется, дай ей петь  о папе, маме, любимой кошке - будет всегда одно и  то же. Её так НАУЧИЛИ, но сама она не чувствует о чем поет, поэтому как-то всё искусственно и ненатурально. Конец был просто ужасающий :Jopa:  . 

Хочу отметить Францию. Конечно, песня у Патрисии была не очень, но зато как профессионально спето. Госпоже Приходько стоило бы поучиться.

----------


## Yrrri

> Идея со старением просто жуть полнейшая.


Даа,так много трубили об этих спецэффектах,а на деле... :Jopa:  Лучше бы на беки поставили "новых русских бабок".Вот это была бы бомба :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Pavell

> Прямо радуюсь так же как в прошлом году за Билана


Я в шоке... )))

----------


## Дядька Ян

Да,уж!Рыбак конкретно зарыбачил :Aga: Зажег!Но я сам лично не ожидал такого финала:mad:Ведь были песни и покруче

----------


## Ольвия

Мне никто не понравился..... Полная туфта......

----------


## Мелодия

> Мне второй понравилась певица из Объединённого Королевства


Тут без комментариев: красивый тембр, безграничная мощь. Я когда смотрела ее клип, мне она очень понравилась. Но в прямом эфире...

*Добавлено через 37 секунд*



> Мне никто не понравился..... Полная туфта......


Оля, тебе в другую тему :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: :tongue:

----------


## Бэкхам

Я мне солист из Греции снился,наверное я влюбилась!!! :Oj: :smile:Девочки,кто заметил его накаченный животик???:wink:Да и пел он  как здорово! :Ok:

----------


## КП

Ну ладно,Рыбак с 4 лет живет в Норвегии,по ментальности и проч.по праву за эту страну выступил.
 Для России-ПОЗОРИЩЕ!
По ходу получается так-во всей огромной сране не нашлось мало-мальски профессионального певца,умеющего петь живьем,чтобы представить страну на конкурсе.Не нашли никого лучше,чем пригласить гражданку из Украинской самодеятельности с натяжкой пригодную только сниматься в клипах с оттюниной на компе фанерой.
 Этот конкурс-по сути соревнование эстрадных  культур стран-участниц.
 Россия показала свое истиное лицо,свою убогую поп-"культуру" заточеную на подковерную возню,интриги и полное музыкальное бескультурие и безвкусицу.
 Такова наша сегодняшняя масс-медийная эстрада *во всей красе!* :Jopa: 
 Фабрика звезд рулит-пожинаем плоды.Наша ментальность теперь-непрофессиональные лажовые звезды.

----------


## Yrrri

Мне понравилась певица из Англии :Ok: Исландия-гуд(точно,на Сенчину похожа).Азеры-хорошо выступили,чувствую их песню надо учить-будет летний хит. :Aga: А как вам наша Лобуда?По соседям валила-хоть уши затыкай!:eek:Не помогли ни мини,ни декорации,ни балет,ни барабаны...:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> А как вам наша Лобуда?


Там мало кто по соседям не валил........  Так что Лобода еще красавой была........

----------


## luudvig

Англичанка - нет слов,как хороша.Но она не вписывается в попсово-колбасную братию.

----------


## skif

Свет - выше всяких похвал , а остальное - туфта как всегда . Считаю , что на такой конкурс должны выставляться лучшие из лучших , а не что попало - получается явный перекос между оформлением и содержанием .ИМХО.

----------


## Алексей Семенков

А мне понравилось исполнение Рыбака .. перед такой публикой волнение огромное, а он хорошо держался .. )) особенно порванный смычок))
Вот кстати на его песню ссылочка если кому надо ..http:/*************.com/files/ug7b8rawi

----------


## Бэкхам

> А как вам наша Лобуда?


Да ни как!В один момент когда барабанила,выдавая такую эксперссию,я подумала,что она косит под Руслану ,хотя ей далеко!Кстати,в это время ,когда она не пела ,бараанила,звучал мощный бэк,а когда она запела -разницы я не заметила!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Алексей Семенков*,
 А нет ссылочки на песни из Греции ,Турции и Араш?

----------


## IRUSIK77

Цитата: 

Александр Рыбак родился в Белоруссии и прекрасно говорит по-русски. “Я считаю, что мои белорусские корни мне помогли победить на конкурсе — ведь в Белоруссии все очень спокойные и меланхоличные, а в Норвегии наоборот все радостные, во мне это все смешалось”, — добавил Рыбак.

По признанию певца, он действительно был удивлен, что Европе так понравилась его простая песня. “Это действительно самая простая песня конкурса. Я посвятил ее своей девушке. И это реальная история. Я рад, что ее оценили”, — заключил Рыбак. 
“Я скорей всего напишу песню на русском языке и, возможно, она будет включена в шоу „Евровидение-2010“, на которое я вас всех приглашаю”, — добавил он.

*Какой он всё-таки молодец! Браво! Достойная убедительная победа!*

----------


## КП

Прослушал сейчас Рыбака (без видеоряда)-ну очень средненький певец по фактуре.Подача,эмоциональное исполнение-да.Песня выигрышна национальными Норвежскими секвенциями.Фактура у Рыбака слабенькая,особенно в верхнем регистре.В припеве без мультитреков выглядел бы очень жалко.

----------


## Kliakca

А мне больше всех Ольвия понравилась, а вы её даже и не заметили там. :Oj: kiss

----------


## КП

> А мне больше всех Ольвия понравилась, а вы её даже и не заметили там.


 Неужели она в бассейне плавала? Лучший номер евровизиния. То-то ее ночью с нами не было.
 Спеть ей там бы не дали-на четверь тона низить все время-это уметь надо!

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
 :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Родная, хоть ты меня оценила.........kiss :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Неужели она в бассейне плавала?


Нееее, в бассеине Виталич нижний брейк крутил на пузе, а Ольвия в четвёртом ряде сидела, ну такая лапочка!:biggrin:

----------


## Yrrri

> Да ни как!В один момент когда барабанила,выдавая такую эксперссию,я подумала,что она косит под Руслану ,хотя ей далеко!Кстати,в это время ,когда она не пела ,бараанила,звучал мощный бэк,а когда она запела -разницы я не заметила!


Я кстати тоже этот момент запомнил. :Aga: :wink:

----------


## IRUSIK77

> Для России-ПОЗОРИЩЕ!
> По ходу получается так-во всей огромной сране не нашлось мало-мальски профессионального певца,умеющего петь живьем,чтобы представить страну на конкурсе.


Мне еще не понравилось как на шоу Малахова вездесущий депутат Митрофанов объяснял это примерно так: "молодец, Настя, что согласилась на эту роль. Потому что победа на этот раз нам не нужна была, нетактично побеждать дважны и спасибо Насте за мужество, что она согласилась"
Возмутительно просто!!!!!! Нет даже слов.

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
 ПрЫкращай, а то нас тут наругают...........:biggrin:




> Я кстати тоже этот момент запомнил


Я тоже офигела....

----------


## Skadi

> Англичанка - нет слов,как хороша.Но она не вписывается в попсово-колбасную братию.


Валер, полностью согласна! она слишком профессионалка  :Ok: 


> Исландия-гуд(точно,на Сенчину похожа)


И мне она понравилась (я уже говорила раньше) - спела достаточно хорошо, чтоб запомниться  :Aga:

----------


## Kliakca

> Возмутительно просто!!!!!! Нет даже слов.


А что возмутительного? Любая страна не может два раза подряд быть победителем,это правило Евровидения.
Надо было дырочку заткнуть, вот затычку и нашли, а в начале Валерию пророчили.

----------


## КП

> вот затычку и нашли,


 *ПОЗОРНАЯ ЗАТЫЧКА*!:biggrin:
Хорошее погоняло для Приходько-Уходько.

----------


## IRUSIK77

> А что возмутительного? Любая страна не может два раза подряд быть победителем,это правило Евровидения.


Я возмущаюсь не тем, что 2 раза побеждать нельзя, а тем, что никто будто бы не соглашался представлять Россию, а вот Приходько нашла мужество согласилась. Бред полнейший.
Понятно, что победы 2 раза подряд не будет, но откровенный позор-то зачем?

----------


## мусяня

Прочитала с 3-й страницы!!!:eek:Когда вы работаете:biggrin:Я вчера на работе бегала смотреть отрывки из финала,но признаюсь честно,после второго полуфинала,когда услышала Норвегию голосовала за Рыбака!!!Никогда ни за кого не голосовала,а тут-прошибло:biggrin:Уж очччень он понравился.песня-класс,пусть "не такая",и текст "уж не такой" и голос не как у англичанки,но в целом-круто и ПЕСНИ лучше-небыло.Напойте мне хоть одну(кроме этой?)Ну разве что "мама":biggrin:(получается что Приходько круче :Vah: ).В общем я очень рада,у меня были 4 страны 1.Норвегия2.Исландия3.Турция 4.Азербайджан
Получается что в точку,только Турция-4.Вот так.Выходит что в "музыке" я чего-то понимаю,но не всё.Однозначно.:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

> ПОЗОРНАЯ ЗАТЫЧКА!


Ну я бы так не сказала, попасть на такой конкурс не каждому дано, для неё это ступенька была, когда ещё выпадет такое счастье, хотя Норвегия может пригласить её на следующий год им помочь...:wink: и она на этом ещё и денежку заработает.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> что никто будто бы не соглашался представлять Россию, а вот Приходько нашла мужество согласилась. Бред полнейший.


Скорее не кто не хотел выглядеть ниже Билана, для звёзд это унижение, а для неё за счастье.:wink:

----------


## IRUSIK77

> после второго полуфинала,когда услышала Норвегию голосовала за Рыбака!!!Никогда ни за кого не голосовала,а тут-прошибло:biggrin:Уж очччень он понравился.песня-класс,пусть "не такая",и текст "уж не такой" и голос не как у англичанки,но в целом-круто и ПЕСНИ лучше-небыло.


Аналогично!!!!!!! Он всех покорил своей искренностью и энергетикой!

----------


## Skadi

*Мусяня*,
 Вот именно! песня - победитель должна *хотеться* исполняться и быть исполняемой, т. е. доступной для исполнения общей массой людей, а не только вокалистами :smile: всё гениальное - просто, и дело вовсе не в "крутизне" мелодии - Сашка молодец! всем взял - простотой, обаянием, достучался до сердец, одним словом - а это главное, потому и сработало  :Ok:

----------


## мусяня

Мне очень жаль нашу Нору Адам,она в прошлом году выступала в отборочном с альтом и выставила неплохую песню,получается ,что Нора была заранее уверена ,что победа будет у певца играющем на скрипке :Aga: :biggrin:

*НОРА ТЫ ЯСНОВИДЯЩАЯ*:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## IRUSIK77

> Скорее не кто не хотел выглядеть ниже Билана, для звёзд это унижение, а для неё за счастье.:wink:


Ну сколько их рвалось туда! Валерия как скандалила после этого, оспаривала победу Приходько.

----------


## КП

[QUOTE=Kliakca]*попасть* на такой конкурс *не каждому дано,[/*QUOTE]
 От России однозначно *не дано попасть каждому* достойному.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> выглядеть ниже Билана


 Сомнительная похвала.Типа ниже плитуса? Билан-ярчайший представитель никуда не годной Российской попсни.

----------


## мусяня

> песня - победитель должна хотеться исполняться и быть исполняемой, т. е. доступной для исполнения общей массой люде


 :Aga:  :Ok: 
По этой причине у всех и был шок,когда победила рок-группа в масках(и касках:biggrin:)

----------


## КП

> пусть "не такая",и текст "уж не такой" и голос не как у англичанки,но в целом-круто и ПЕСНИ лучше-небыло.


 Все так,но уберите мультитреки из припева-и Рыбак станет просто жалок как певец.

----------


## Kliakca

> От России однозначно не дано попасть каждому достойному.


*КП*,да это не только России, это повсеместно.
Везде протаскивают своих любимчиков, а не народным голосованием.
Зачем позориться своим, когда можно повзаимствовать у соседей и поделиться с ними позором........что бы не обидно было.:biggrin:

----------


## IRUSIK77

Не, Билан вполне достойно представил в прошлом году Росссию. Но после этого как зазвездился!!! Когда он на сцене хрустальный приз вручал Рыбаку, то потянул к себе и сказал "Не отдам!" - я просто от стыда сгорала у телевизора. 
И потом в шоу Малахова как он себя вел некрасиво. Сидел рядом с родителями Рыбака. Малахов говорит: вот родители победителя. А Билан: да я понял. Даже не посмотрел в их сторону а стал с упоением рассказывать о своем выступлении, размахивая руками, чуть не задевая локтем сидевшую рядом маму А.Рыбака.

----------


## КП

Все эти Биланы-Рыбаки-Лабуды-Уходько не музыканты.Деланая попсня дешевая.
 Вот увидите-у Рыбака больше ничего значимого в искусстве,кроме этой одной песни (выигрышной за счет национальных норвежских ассоциаций,это типа Норвежских Песняров) не будет.Особых вокальных данных-то нет.По подаче-скорее шансонье,фактурой эмоции не поднимет.

----------


## Kliakca

> По этой причине у всех и был шок,когда победила рок-группа в масках(и касках)


Но их песню народ так и не запел, глотки надрывать не захотели, там было просто зрелищное ШОУ,этим и взяли. Всем давно известно, что на конкурсе действует соседское голосование и политические интересы.

----------


## IRUSIK77

> Все эти Биланы-Рыбаки-Лабуды-Уходько не музыканты.Деланая попсня дешевая.


Так это и есть конкурс попсы, а не оперных или рок-певцов.
Биланы-Рыбаки намноооого солиднее смотрелись многих участников. Вспомните латвийца, чеха (рэпера-цыгана) в полуфиналах - вот это уж совсем. Как вообще их выбирали?

----------


## КП

> Биланы-Рыбаки намноооого солиднее смотрелись многих участников.


  Ну разве что. СМОТРЕЛИСЬ-вот именно.Слушаются не ахти.Просто прослушал эту песню Рыбака без изображения-без шоу не очень канает.

----------


## maestro116

ХаХа! Ну- никому нету дела до Евровидения, неделю почти все темы, параллельная-в том числе, в ТОПЕ. И не надо кой кому типа: "Вышел клоун, провякал на 1/4 тона и выиграл- Вот за это и не смотрю". :Vah: :rolleyes::biggrin:
Классно все! Россию долго еще не переплюнут! :Ok:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Вот увидите-у Рыбака больше ничего значимого в искусстве,кроме этой одной песни (выигрышной за счет национальных норвежских ассоциаций,это типа Норвежских Песняров) не будет.Особых вокальных данных-то нет.По подаче-скорее шансонье,фактурой эмоции не поднимет


но тем не менее он набрал наибольшее количество баллов за всю историю Евровидения!

----------


## КП

> но тем не менее он набрал наибольшее количество баллов за всю историю Евровидения!


 Самая сомнительная похвала для профессионального музыканта.
 Нужно по-честному определить статус конкурса Евровидения,как соревнование самодеятельных шоуменов.
 Конкурс певцов явно не там проходит.

----------


## IRUSIK77

Цитата: 
По признанию певца, он действительно был удивлен, что Европе так понравилась его простая песня. “Это действительно самая простая песня конкурса. Я посвятил ее своей девушке. И это реальная история. Я рад, что ее оценили”, — заключил Рыбак. 

*Ещё и поэтому он вызывает у меня лично самое большое уважение. Очень за него рада! *  Вообще особенно уважаю тех к то выступал именно со своими песнями.

----------


## KAlinchik

да, а Европа не захотела нашу антикризисную девочку,хотя шума в Москве делали ей много...

----------


## КП

> Классно все!


 Ты с профессиональной телевизионной вышки своей оцениваешь конкурс-техническую сторону.Ты и не столько исполнение слушал наверняка,а больше обращал внимание на баланс,компрессию,нет ли косяков в звуке и т.п.У тебя,как у звукача "уши заточены" на качество звука.Нормальная профессиональная операторская доминанта.Техническую сторону конкурса никто не хаял (разве что непонятки с мониторингом-чего многие так в тональность не попадали,неужто слуха совсем нету?)
 Техническая сторона,звук,свет,эффекты и т.п.-суперкласс,такого в Росии еще не видели.Тем более убого смотрелось на этом богатом фоне ничтожество большинства  исполнителей.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> Россию долго еще не переплюнут!


 По количеству спецэффектов и затраченому баблу на всякие типа бассейны?Какое все это отношение к музыке имеет?
 Постановщикам шоу и тех.персоналу-+100! :Ok:  Переплюнули Европу!
 Большинству певцов- :Jopa:

----------


## мусяня

> Все так,но уберите мультитреки из припева-и Рыбак станет просто жалок как певец.


А зачем что-то убирать???Если уже и убирать,то Приходько надо было убрать полностью,потому как она как была никем,так и осталась.А Рыбак в 23 года написал песню ,которая покорила практически всех.Если подходить к вопросу с Вашей позиции,:biggrin:то практически во всех песнях надо что-то убрать и будет  тот же результат.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Но их песню народ так и не запел, г


я об этом же и говорю :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Просто прослушал эту песню Рыбака без изображения-без шоу не очень канает.


Вот лично по мне,так ,к примеру,группа "Аквариум" не канает никак ни с шоу,ни без шоу,хотя очень многим людям они нравятся,но это не значит ,что я не уважаю вкусы других людей.Я понимаю Ваш скептицизм,но,на мой взгляд,он в большей степени относится непосредственно к самому конкурсу.Просто "Евровидение" как конкурс Вы не воспринимаете и этим всё сказано.И это тоже нормально.Вкус у всех разный и интересы тоже. :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Sign

Норвегия, что сказать...одним словом "песенка". Взял чисто своей "девственной" харизмой! Только вот не представляю как люди будут плясать под эту "песенку":eek:
Исландия - песня замечательная...как и девочка
Эстония - насчёт песни ничё сказать не могу...но девочка прям магнетическая...ВАУ)))
Азербайджан и Турция - песенки в стиле "восточные сказки", "На моря"...даже если бы Араш с Семенович поехал...результат был бы практически такой же!)))
Армения - одним словом Шикарно!!! В ТОП - 5 поставил бы без вопросов!
ВЕЛИКОбритания - лет 5 назад песня бы прокатила! Да и не быть ей второй Хьюстон!
Греция - пора заниматься продюссированием! Вон Киркоров больше не лезет на сцену!
Франция - спела как всегда завораживающе! Ну просто это уже не её формат
Босния - и за ЭТО им дали 9 место...Фиии!Я бы даже в ТОП - 15 не пустил!
Россия - целую минуту смотрел как под гипнозом и так и не понял чё она хотела донести своими визгами! Второй куплет вообще кошмарно спела!!!
Украина - вот кого точно незаслуженно, так это Лободу! Политика даёт своё! Эти проблемы с газом и тупое...простите "НАИТУПЕЙШЕЕ" руководство страны после США(при Буше) сделало всё возможное чтоб страну запомнили с чёрной стороны!
Молдова - наномнила мне Тину Кароль! Ооочень хорошее выступление было!
Литва - песня обалденная! Как можно было так низко оценить его!(((
Испания - удивлён предпоследнему месту! Песня живенькая, голос хороший! Чё ещё Европе надо!

А вывод прост *"Гнать надо это жюри на гильотину!!!"*

----------


## luudvig

> песня-класс,пусть "не такая",и текст "уж не такой"


"Такая" музыка и  "такие"тексты - достали.Песня Рыбака,как свежий ветер.

----------


## Бэкхам

> и Рыбак станет просто жалок как певец.


Ну что Вы говорите??!!!Уберите у себя подголоски,фонограмму,ревербератор и т.д.!Наверное не очень получится!!!!!Зрители аплодировали,а его не обманешь!!!!!

----------


## IRUSIK77

> А зачем что-то убирать???Если уже и убирать,то Приходько надо было убрать полностью,потому как она как была никем,так и осталась.А Рыбак в 23 года написал песню ,которая покорила практически всех.


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 



> "Такая" музыка и  "такие"тексты - достали.Песня Рыбака,как свежий ветер.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Papa

> Зрители аплодировали,а его не обманешь!!!!!


Зрители всем аплодировали,Приходько в том числе...
А ещё аплодируют,и весьма, Петросяну,Камедиклабу и проч...
...
Через месяц все забудут,кто такой Рыбак...
Вспомнят на следующий год,когда он будет открывать Евро у себя дома...

----------


## luudvig

> Все так,но уберите мультитреки из припева-и Рыбак станет просто жалок как певец.


Давайте уберём половину наворотов в Олимпийском,шо будет?А Рыбак и под гитару зажёг бы зал.

----------


## Мэри Эл

> все забудут,кто такой Рыбак...


если будет продолжаться его ротация, то год еще помнить будут))) а если он еще что нибудь на волне популярности покажет?)))) думаю с таким отрывом в баллах его еще долго будут догонять)))

----------


## маэстро

Для особливо страждущих: минус песенки Рыбака:

http:/*************.com/files/n2go6hihh  :Ok:

----------


## ddaan

Да ладно вам,раскудахтались.............
Хоть я и не поклонник сего действа,но мальчишка победил заслуженно.От него прет энергетика,искренность.
А эти натужные потуги показать диапазон своего голоса на таком конкурсе(повторяю-на таком) никому не нужны.
Азербайджан,Армения тоже супер. 
И ващще я восток люблю больше,чем нашу шнягу.......:smile:

----------


## Мэри Эл

*маэстро*,
 уже :Vah: !!!! как я говорю "ночь не поспала для вас пекла", так и у вас уже - минус )))))

----------


## Skadi

> "Такая" музыка и  "такие"тексты - достали.Песня Рыбака,как свежий ветер.


Я тоже так думаю. Будь проще, и народ к тебе потянется - парнишка молодец, был естественен, музыкален, артистичен, а главное - наслаждался тем, что делал, а не подгонял своё выступление под "норматив" правильности и не старался перепрыгнуть планку или понравиться.



> Рыбак и под гитару зажёг бы зал.


 :Ok:

----------


## IRUSIK77

> Зрители всем аплодировали,Приходько в том числе...
> А ещё аплодируют,и весьма, Петросяну


Но не за всех голосовали. Говорят, такой результат, с таким отрывом в голосах - впервые за всю историю Евровидения! 
(А 11 место Приходько благодаря вежливости к стране - хозяйке конкурса, в другом случае был бы полнейший провал).

----------


## маэстро

:wink:

----------


## Мелодия

> В один момент когда барабанила,выдавая такую эксперссию,я подумала,что она косит под Руслану ,хотя ей далеко!Кстати,в это время ,когда она не пела ,бараанила,звучал мощный бэк,а когда она запела -разницы я не заметила!


Я, когда заметила, внимательно смотрела, ОНА поет или нет. Помню, еще подумала: "Ни фига себе, как они с похожим голосом бэк-вокалистку нашли" :eek:
PS Это мы про Лабоду

----------


## Sign

> ОНА поет или нет.


Так у неё весь минус бэками прописан! Но сдесь дело в том что при таких трюках ооочень сложно ровно петь! В любом случае это звучало намного лучше чем у Греции! У него вообще на припевах было такое чувство что он на бэках а основную партию девчёнки поют!

----------


## Себежанка

А мы с мужем голосовали за азеров-мне они понравились! Приходько же, как мне кажется, просто опозорила Россию.Конкурс европейский, а мы спели не то на русском, не то на украинском... Мне стыдно за уровень исполнения. Может, я чего-то не понимаю, а, народ?

----------


## Annon

> Для особливо страждущих: минус песенки Рыбака


Ну и текст для полного щастья ))):
    Сказка (Рыбак)
-Вст 2 р-------1-----------------------
Years ago, when I was younger,
I kinda liked, a girl I knew.
She was mine, and we were sweethearts
That was then, but then it’s true
---Припев:------------------
I’m in love, with a fairytale,
Even though, it hurts
‘Cause I don’t care, if I lose my mind
I’m already cursed.
-Вст 2 р----------2----------------------------
Every day, we started fighting,
Every night, we fell in love
No one else, could make me sadder,
But no one else, could lift me high above
---серед-------------------------
I don’t know what I was doing,
When suddenly, we fell apart
Nowadays, I cannot find her
But when I do, we’ll get a brand new start
-1 ----------Припев:------------------------------
I’m in love with a fairytale,
Even though it hurts
‘Cause I don’t care if I lose my mind
I’m already cursed
---Соло ---------------------
She’s a fairytale
Yeah…
Even though it hurts
‘Cause I don’t care if I lose my mind
I’m already cursed

----------


## Мелодия

*Sign*, привет, земляк!!! 



> а основную партию девчёнки поют!


А Лабода вместо подтанцовки?  :Vah:  :biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## Вадимыч

> Песня Рыбака,как свежий ветер.


А мне показалось,что-то среднее между "Из вагантов" и "Представь себе" из к/ф Чародеи(в припеве,особенно).Но песенка,и правда,неплохая,как и сам парнишка :Aga:

----------


## Ledi

> Для особливо страждущих


*маэстро*,
 :Ok: как всегда  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Сидел рядом с родителями Рыбака. Малахов говорит: вот родители победителя. А Билан: да я понял. Даже не посмотрел в их сторону


Я тоже охренела от поведения Билана-звиздуна...

----------


## Мелодия

> Я тоже охренела от поведения Билана-звиздуна...


 :Aga:  Аж противно стало!

----------


## Milya

Посмотреть шоу стоило хотя бы потому, что оно впервые проходило в России! и Россия приняла его ДОСТОЙНО! очень достойно!
Декорации, сцена, световое оформление под каждую песню - такого не было НИКОГДА!
Это в Европе выступали всякие фрики с никакими номерами. На сцене Олимпийского выступил сам Ллойд Вебер! Кроме Украины - никакой пошлятины, Германия попыталась намекнуть на эротику,  в конце списка оказались эти намеки. Были голоса!!!Не было по части вокала откровенных провалов. И это шоу снова стало музыкальным, а не продолжение конкурса "кто на что горазд".
До такого уровня представления, какое прошло у нас, Европе нужно пахать и пахать! Тем более в кризис. Бедная Норвегия.  Я поздравляю Александра - молодец! 23 года, написал, выступил и очаровал. Такой отрыв в баллах говорит о том, что акценты голосования "за своих" сдвинулись на оценку все-таки песни! Да, конкурс для домохозяек (какой опрятный и приветливый мальчик, и инструмент - скрипочка) сдвинулся с околоподъездной лавочки в сторону всех, кто любит музыку, неважно любитель ты или профессионал.
Я в восторге от увиденного и услышанного! И очень рада, что самое фееричное шоу за всю историю прошло в России!

----------


## IRUSIK77

В этом году я радуюсь даже больше, чем в прошлом - когда победила Россия! Приятно на душе и от гордости за нашу страну - что подняли Евровидение на такую высокую планку, и от того, что голосовали по справедливости - такой отрыв в голосах! Такой достойный победитель!

----------


## Бэкхам

Минус скачала,буду ждать,когда сочинит на русском эту песню,его -же просили об этом , на программе у Малахова после конкурса передавали просьбу через родителей!:biggrin:

----------


## prozvuk

> Кроме Украины - никакой пошлятины,


Да, чего-то перемудрили.
СердючкО органичней.

----------


## Senia

Смотрел анонсы,рекламму...такое шоу....такое чудо,а включу,больше двух минут меня не хватает,правда врать не буду конечно видел не всё.
 На мой взгляд "шляпа" всё это ЕВРОВИДЕНИЕ,круть верть бабками и больше ничего.....
Конечно если верить отзывам уважаемых мной Форумчан, Рыбак тот молодец,но это я думаю просто на фоне сего действа и только.Хотя как знать.Вот если когда-то будет участник от *MSK* смотреть буду от и до..... :Ok:

----------


## kolok469

> Вот если когда-то будет участник от MSK смотреть буду от и до


Ну дык - вот же        http://forum.plus-msk.ru/member.php?u=34492  :biggrin:

----------


## Senia

*kolok469*,
 Ну вот.......теперь не прощу себе этой оплошности.... :Tu: :biggrin:
Ну где были мои глаза......Тото я смотрю форумчане одобрили.....

----------


## kolok469

> Ну где были мои глаза......
> __________________


 Да тут весь состав участников Евровидения...... :Vah: :biggrin:  http://forum.plus-msk.ru/member.php?u=62711

----------


## Senia

*kolok469*,
 Короче все НАШИ...... :Vah: :wink:

----------


## Билли

> Переплюнули Европу!


Звук делали немцы..Свет Анличане..а всё остальное...:rolleyes:за нефтедоллары:biggrin:Лиза я фуею:biggrin:по прежнему глядя первый канал:cool:

Ну объясните мне убогому... зачем кому то..для чего то... кого то Переплёвывать?????:eek:
Мля ..Ну всё у вас.. не как у людей.. Вечьно..кому то ..чего доказать...А Нахфига?????:eek:
Нужели просто сделать праздник самим себе... недостаточьно??????:eek:
Блин такой классный праздник вышел.. :Ok: но все коментарии. .вызывают рвотный инстинкт.....
Прикидываю себе такой расклад на немецкий манер после Чемпионата мира:biggrin: После Таких массовых коментариев... коментатора бы задвинули как Вальдемара Хармунта..и никто бы его больше не увидел..А тут блин всей страной..Вой подняли...
Не..чё то я в этой грёбанной жизни перестал понимать
Всем кто сделал этот незабываемый праздник...Респект и Уважуха!!!!!!
А всем" Самохвалам":tongue:Пожелание ....Научится дожидатся пока похвалят другие..Тогда и Эффект будет круче...
Всем Чус

----------


## Senia

*Билли*,
 Привет Старина!!!!:wink: :Pivo: 



> Всем кто сделал этот незабываемый праздник...Респект и Уважуха!!!!!!


Да это конечно так,но за такие бабки мы с тобой не хуже нарисовали-б...:biggrin:
А нам по ушам чешут,мол кризис...кризис.у меня друзей человек пять за этот год без работы оказалось,некоторые слава Богу уже пристроились,и им этой шняги не понять.......:biggrin:
А те кто там поработали.не спорю,что хорошё,денег подняли не слабо и кризисы им по барабану....Да здравствует Евровидение.... :Aga:  :Ha:

----------


## маэстро

Я тут подурачился.....Правда до конца делать не стал,но Вы поймете мою мысль....:smile:

http:/*************.com/files/6f57opa0s

----------


## Senia

> Вы поймете мою мысль...


.......:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## маэстро

:smile:

----------


## Senia

*маэстро*,
      Прикольно....... :Aga:

----------


## маэстро

Просто наблюдение.....)))))

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Минус ARASH(Азербайджан):

http:/*************.com/files/u8gci7nu0 :smile:

----------


## yamaha55

> Сидел рядом с родителями Рыбака. Малахов говорит: вот родители победителя. А Билан: да я понял. Даже не посмотрел в их сторону





> Я тоже охренела от поведения Билана-звиздуна...





> Аж противно стало!


А....ничего удивительного нет!:wink:
 (хоть,я не сторонник сплетен)-Знакомые Питерские звукачи,мне рассказывали,что Билан....на коксе сидит,сами видели,как нюхал в  сортире.....(правда я им сперва не поверил....).
  А тут,наткнулся вот на это.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbv8EvrEAGg 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0hs3LgJnwU

----------


## maestro116

Есть такое дело....:frown:

----------


## Виталич

> в бассеине Виталич нижний брейк крутил на пузе,


Правильно, ребёнок. НА ПУЗЕ! Тощих туда низзя, проткнут ещё бассейн...:biggrin:
А у тебя в чепопавцах есть бассейны? Сходи, полюбопытствуй. Там девушки
ходят, с этими... ну... с тем, что тебе ещё растить надо... :biggrin:



> Всем давно известно,


А тебе что, тоже известно? О как! :biggrin:
А нам по фигу!  :tongue:

----------


## Ledi

> А тут,наткнулся вот на это.....


:biggrin:А я на это...



Караоке для Билана :biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> ну... с тем, что тебе ещё растить надо...


Виталич, моему мужу ндравятся и ладно, а табе это не грозит!:biggrin::tongue::tongue::tongue:

----------


## Виталич

> Виталич, моему мужу ндравятся и ладно, а табе это не грозит!


Уже нет, не грозит. Своих детей я уже вырастил. 
Хотя может ещё и состряпаю... :tongue: Какие наши годы!

----------


## КП

*Из интервью КП:*
*Иосиф Кобзон*:
"Кроме престижа,что конкурс проводится в нашей стране не вижу переспективы.....мы показали,что можем организовать великолепное шоу.Но уровень исполнителей низкий.Мы на этом фоне выглядим не лучше.*Думаю конкурс не пойдет на пользу отечественной культуре эстрадного исполнения*."
*Артем Троицкий*:
"Что касается песенного содержимого,то оно,*как всегда чудовищно*."
*Владимир Винокур*:
"Не могу сказать,что в диком восторге от претендентов.Я за такое Евровидение,которое дало миру Селин Дион и АВВА."
 По моему +100  :Ok: 

Не стебайтесь,это не то КП-это из интервью "Комсомольской правде" :smile:

----------


## PalPalich

> Только вот не представляю как люди будут плясать под эту "песенку"


Уже есть микс достаточно плясабельный (by dj michel dijey).

В следующую субботу у меня последний звонок, потом расскажу, как будут под этот микс плясать.

----------


## Skadi

> В следующую субботу у меня последний звонок, потом расскажу, как будут под этот микс плясать.


Так ведь и пляшут по-разному под один и тот же микс в разных местностях :wink:

----------


## Sign

> А Лабода вместо подтанцовки?


Ну каждый ставит в номере на свои сильный стороны(кто на голос, кто на артистизм, кто на эпотаж, кто на Идиту фон Тиз)
Я уже решил что моя вокалистка на песню лободы выйдет обклееная в купюрах))))

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем.И.Лихута,продюсер и муж Т.Повалий в интервью на ВВС ua поведал что С.Лобода, для того,шоб принять участие в Евро,заложила квартиру и бизнес.

----------


## maestro116

И- конечно, все безоговорочно поверили.:wink: Как и в то, что Рыбак бомжевал по Норвегии, аж по людям со скрипкой пошел.:biggrin:

----------


## Мелодия

> что Билан....на коксе сидит,сами видели,как нюхал в  сортире....


А я слышала, что ему стипендии не хватало и он распространял то самое... Его же сокурсники рассказывали.

----------


## Дядька Ян

> С.Лобода, для того,шоб принять участие в Евро,заложила квартиру и бизнес.


А оно,того стоило?

----------


## Серёжа

"Евровидение - 2009" было великолепно: достойные исполнители,
хорошие песни, замечательное техническое воплощение, колоссальный зрительский интерес. По всем показателям - лучший конкурс, по крайней мере, первого десятилетия ХХI века. 
И очень радует то, что победил молодой парень, выбравший профессию музыканта,
прошедший классическую школу, ущущий свой путь на стыке эстрады и фолка,
автор своих песен, сын профессиональных музыкантов. Его выступление напомнило мне ранних "Битлз", такая же энергия молодости, необычайная привлекательность,
блеск восторга в глазах (например, как при исполнении "Битлз" песни "Love me do", где Леннон играет на губной гармошке), что-то простое и настоящее. Номер у Александра был самым недорогим на конкурсе, костюмы тоже не за 
30 000 евро, как у шведки, но одна улыбка стоила миллионы, а это уже от бога,
либо дал, либо нет, никакие стилисты, продюсеры и косметологи с пластическими хирургами такое не сделают. Рыбак не упустил свой шанс, сегодня он победитель,
он любим Европой, потому что принёс радость миллионам. Из-за Сашеньки Рыбака конкурс
смотрели люди, которые терпеть не могли "Евровидение" до этого.
Конкурс песни "Евровидение" для молодых и 3-ка победителей это подтвердила.

----------


## Yrrri

> С.Лобода, для того,шоб принять участие в Евро,заложила квартиру


Ниче,у нее еще одна есть :Aga: Такшта бомжевать не будет...:wink:

----------


## Мелодия

> Такшта бомжевать не будет...


Ну, слааааааааава Богу!!!

----------


## VictorH

Вспоминайте....

*Eurovision Song Contest Winners 1956-2009*

Треклист:

1956 - LYS ASSIA - Refrain (Switzerland)
1957 - CORRY BROKKEN - Net Als Toen (Netherlands)
1958 - ANDRE CLAVEAU - Dors, Mon Amour (France)
1959 - TEDDY SCHOLTEN - Een Beetje (Netherlands)
1960 - JACQUELINE BOYER - Tom Pillibi (France)
1961 - JEAN CLAUDE PASCAL - Nous Les Amoureux (Luxemburg)
1962 - ISABELLE AUBRET - Un Premier Amour (France)
1963 - GRETE AND JORGEN INGMANN - Dansevise (Denmark)
1964 - GIGLIOLA CINQUETTI - Non Ho L'Eta (Italy)
1965 - FRANCE GALL - Poupee De Cire, Poupee De Son (Luxemburg)
1966 - UDO JURGENS - Merci Cherie (Austria)
1967 - SANDIE SHAW - Puppet On A String (United Kingdom)
1968 - MASSIEL - La La La (Spain)
1969 - FRIDA BOCCARA - Un Jour, Un Enfant (France)
1969 - LENNY KUHR - De Troubadour (Netherlands)
1969 - LULU - Boom Bang A Bang (United Kingdom)
1969 - SALOME - Vivo Cantando (Spain)
1970 - DANA - All Kinds Of Everything (Ireland)
1971 - SEVERINE - Un Banc, Un Arbre, Une Rue (Monaco)
1972 - VICKY LEANDROS - Apres Toi (Luxemburg)
1973 - ANNE MARIE DAVID - Tu Te Reconnaitras (Luxemburg)
1974 - ABBA - Waterloo (Sweden)
1975 - TEACH IN - Ding-A-Dong (Netherlands)
1976 - BROTHER**** OF MAN - Save Your Kisses For Me (United Kingdom)
1977 - MARIE MYRIAM - L'Oiseau Et L'Enfant (France)
1978 - IZHAR COHEN & ALPHABETA - A-Ba-Ni-Bi (Israel)
1979 - MILK & HONEY WITH GALI - Hallelujah (Israel)
1980 - JOHNNY LOGAN - What's Another Year (Ireland)
1981 - BUCKS FIZZ - Making Your Mind Up (United Kingdom)
1982 - NICOLE - Ein Bisschen Frieden (Germany)
1983 - CORINNE HERMES - Si La Vie Est Cadeau (Luxemburg)
1984 - HERREYS - Diggiloo Diggiley (Sweden)
1985 - BOBBYSOCKS - La Det Swinge (Norway)
1986 - SANDRA KIM - J'aime La Vie (Belgium)
1987 - JOHNNY LOGAN - Hold Me Now (Ireland)
1988 - CELINE DION - Ne Partez Pas Sans Moi (Switzerland)
1989 - RIVA - Rock Me (Yugoslavia)
1990 - TOTO CUTUGNO - Insieme 1992 (Italy)
1991 - CAROLA - Fangad Av En Stormvind (Sweden)
1992 - LINDA MARTIN - Why Me (Ireland)
1993 - NIAMH KAVANGH - In Your Eyes (Ireland)
1994 - PAUL HARRINGTON & CHARLIE McGETTIGAN - Rock 'n' Roll Kids (Ireland)
1995 - SECRET GARDEN - Nocturne (Norway)
1996 - EIMEAR QUINN - The Voice (Ireland)
1997 - KATRINA & THE WAVES - Love Shine A Light (United Kingdom)
1998 - DANA INTERNATIONAL - Diva (Israel)
1999 - CHARLOTTE NILSSON - Take Me To Your Heaven (Sweden)
2000 - OLSEN BROTHERS - Fly On The Wings Of Love (Denmark)
2001 - TANEL PADAR, DAVE BENTON & 2XL - Everybody (Estonia)
2002 - MARIE N - I Wanna (Latvia)
2003 - SERTAB - Every Way That I Can (Turkey)
2004 - RUSLANA - Wild Dances (Ukraine)
2005 - HELENA PAPARIZOU - You're My Number One (Greece)
2006 - LORDI - Hard Rock Hallelujah Man (Finland)
2007 - MARIJA SERIFOVIC - Molitva (Serbia)
2008 - DIMA BILAN - Believe (Russia)
2009 - ALEXANDER RYBAK - Fairytale (Norway)

----------


## КП

Наглядно.Как деградировал конкурс к 21 веку.
 Теперь это не больше, чем конкурс не очень художественной самодеятельности стран Европы.

----------


## IRUSIK77

*VictorH*,
огромное спасибо. 
Кстати, выше кто-от писал, что запрещено правилами побеждать 2 раза подряд. Но, оказывается, такое было 1972, 1973 - Люксембург, и даже три раза подряд: 
1992, 1993, 1994 - Ирландия.

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Наглядно.Как деградировал конкурс к 21 веку.
>  Теперь это не больше, чем конкурс не очень художественной самодеятельности стран Европы.


И рулит на нем худ,самодеятельность,а крутых ПРОКАТИЛИ! :Aga:

----------


## Анатольевна

> Но, оказывается, такое было 1972, 1973 - Люксембург, и даже три раза подряд: 
> 1992, 1993, 1994 - Ирландия.


А также 1978,1979 - Израиль.

----------


## PalPalich

> Как деградировал конкурс к 21 веку


По сравнению с двумя предыдущими танцевальных (быстрых) песен стало больше (Сердючка не в счёт).

А Билану партия "Единая Россия" не обьявит партийные выговор за его выходку (не отдам миарофон)?

----------


## Ольвия

> Сердючка не в счёт


Отчего же?

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Отчего же?


Он мальчик:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

*Дядя Ян*,
 :biggrin:

----------


## Дядька Ян

И всё же никак не разрулим ситуацию!Наша Российская беда в том что у нас страна большая,а за себя голосовать незяя.Нужно от нашей страны набирать легионеров!Вот пусть Эдиту Пьеху возьмут выступать за Францию,пусть найдет свои французские корни!Мы тогда не только СМСками,мы их шапками закидаем!ШОУ-биз э-ге-гей!:biggrin:

----------


## IRUSIK77

> Нужно от нашей страны набирать легионеров!


Александр Рыбак не набирал легионеров, не тратил огромные деньги на спецэффекты и костюмы, на сцене не лез из кожи вон, чтобы всем понравится, но покорил практически всех (387 баллов - рекорд за всю историю Евровидения)!!!
Удачи ему!

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Александр Рыбак не набирал легионеров


А он тут как раз не причем,русский мальчик из Норвегии:biggrin:Синдром ЛАСКОГОГО МАЯ проснулся в народе!Э-хе-хе :Tu:

----------


## maestro116

А кто против Ласкового мая?:smile: ФенОмен. Единственный и неповторимый. Прокатить Прима-Донну на аукционе за Олимпийский в свое время, это ЧТО ТО! :Ok: 
Ни одно выступление- не прошло без аншлага. И это- показатель.Так что- Разин своеобразный УНИКУМ.

----------


## Дядька Ян

> А кто против Ласкового мая?:smile: ФенОмен.


А я и говорю,ВИРУС ПРОСНУЛСЯ,и еще все скрипочки полюбили,фигуристов-не надо:biggrin:

----------


## IRUSIK77

Выше некоторые писали что-то типа: а кто такой Рыбак, всего одна у него песня, завтра про него забут. Так вот, оказывается, 2 июня у него выходит АЛЬБОМ!!!! Обязательно куплю альбом. 
Вот здесь его интервью и в самом начале он одну из песенок с этого своего альбома нового спел прямо в прямом эфире радио. Обалденная песня!!!! Да и интервью хорошее.

----------


## Дядька Ян

Западает народ на скрипочки и карамельки!Научись играть НА СКРИПКЕ!!! :Laie 39:

----------


## alekseymih

> Научись играть НА СКРИПКЕ!!!


В прошлом году - скрипка(хоть и коссвенно), в этом году-скрипка...... !! Прям какая то закономерность складывается?! Что же на следующий год?? Господа !! Готовьте скрипки!!!!????

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Что же на следующий год?? Господа !! Готовьте скрипки!!!!????


НАУЧИСЬ ИГРАТЬ НА СКРИПКЕ (на коньках,и в шубе)-И В путь!А может БАЛАЛАЙКУ начать осваивать?Целый год впереди!Э-ге-гей!:biggrin: :Crazy Pilot:  :Suicide:

----------


## маэстро

Я вот умею играть на скрипке,а Вы????? :Ha:

----------


## Ольвия

*маэстро*,
 Если умеете, что такое ""Du talon" знаете??? Мне просто интересно...

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Я вот умею играть на скрипке,а Вы?????


Мы не умеем,но у нас ещe год впереди,а вам прямым ходом на ЕВРО:biggrin:

----------


## Билли

*маэстро*,
 Да продлит  Аллах твои дни ..О Уважаемый!!!!!!!!!!! :Pivo:  :Pivo: :pivoСпасибо Дружище что нашёл время...и за то что ответил на баааальшую просьбу :Ok: 
Я Зла не забываю :Aga: Но и добра не помню:wink::biggrin:
Жму лапу :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> А нам по ушам чешут


http://www.lenta.ru/articles/2009/05/17/eurovision/
Лучше не сформулировать...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Москвовидение

Москва пережила "Евровидение"

Москва впервые в своей истории провела музыкальный конкурс "Евровидение". И провела не просто так, а с шиком, блеском и пафосом. Осуществлению голубой мечты чиновников, считающих соревнование главным музыкальным событием года, не помешали ни финансовый кризис, ни сексуальные меньшинства.

Рано или поздно это, конечно, должно было случиться: все заинтересованные лица так истово шли к реализации своего плана, что даже заставили дважды войти в одну и ту же реку певца Диму Билана. Последний неожиданно выиграл конкурс 2008 года в Белграде и тем самым обеспечил приезд "Евровидения" в Россию.

То, что конкурс уже давно отдает душком и не рождает звезд уровня ABBA, а абсолютное большинство его героев улетучиваются из памяти на следующий же день, мало кого волновало. Равно как и не умерил пыл организаторов разразившийся кризис. Каждый россиянин, смотрящий Первый канал, наслышан об уникальности сцены "Евровидения" в московском спорткомплексе "Олимпийский", о звуке, о свете и прочем, прочем, прочем: это заискивающе подтверждали едва ли не в каждом новостном выпуске все, от технических специалистов до самих артистов и иностранных журналистов.

И хорошо бы, да только выяснилось, что вбуханные средства никак не окупились и московский смотр европейских талантов стал убыточным. А ведь он организован в том числе на деньги простых налогоплательщиков, многие из которых в современной экономической ситуации месяцами не получают зарплату или уже лишились работы.

Но отступать никак нельзя. Ведь московское "Евровидение" – это имиджевое мероприятие сродни Олимпиаде в Сочи. Под это дело и группу "Тату" с военными на сцену выпустили, и медведей с балалайками пригнали, и цирковые труппы Cirque du Soleil и Fuerza Bruta пригласили (их выступления, кстати, стали самыми впечатляющими и яркими моментами всего шоу).

Текстовый онлайн
"Евровидение-2009": финал

Естественно, не стали помехой и меньшинства, как на грех решившие использовать конкурс, чтобы заявить о своих правах. Гей-парад, которым они регулярно пугают Юрия Лужкова, был разогнан, еще и не успев начаться. Задержанные - около 80 человек - на всякий случай не были отпущены восвояси вплоть до самого конца музыкального действа в "Олимпийском". С другой стороны, геи и лесбиянки прекрасно знали, на что шли, провоцируя власти несанкционированным митингом, и добились ровно того, чего хотели. Не получилось только уговорить непосредственных участников "Евровидения" вступиться за них со сцены или хотя бы просто проявить солидарность.

Результаты "Евровидения-2009"
1. Норвегия – 387 баллов

2. Исландия – 218 баллов

3. Азербайджан – 207 баллов

4. Турция – 177 баллов

5. Великобритания – 173 балла

6. Эстония – 129 баллов

7. Греция – 120 баллов

8. Франция – 107 баллов

9. Босния и Герцеговина – 106 баллов

10. Армения – 92 балла

11. Россия – 91 балл

12. Украина – 76 баллов

13. Дания – 74 балла

14. Молдавия – 69 баллов

15. Португалия – 57 баллов

16. Израиль – 53 балла

17. Албания – 48 баллов

18. Хорватия – 45 баллов

19. Румыния – 40 баллов

20. Германия – 35 баллов

21. Швеция – 33 балла

22. Мальта – 31 балл

23. Литва – 23 балла

24. Испания – 23 балла

25. Финляндия – 22 балла

Московский конкурс, состоявшийся в "Олимпийском" в ночь на 17 мая, ввиду исключительной бледности исполнителей рисковал только этими фактами и запомниться. Но в последний момент дело спас норвежский исполнитель, 23-летний уроженец Минска Александр Рыбак. Он привез на "Евровидение" яркую незамысловатую композицию "Fairytale" ("Сказка"), сделанную на стыке двух фольклорных культур, и с легкостью с ней победил. Причем установил рекорд, набрав по итогам голосования 387 баллов. Таким образом, певец перекрыл предыдущее достижение сразу на 95 (!) баллов. До этого рекордсменами считались финские замаскированные металлисты Lordi, набравшие в 2006 году 292 очка (Аккурат за ними финишировал Билан в свой первый поход на Европу).

Очевидно, рекорд Рыбака еще долго не будет перекрыт. При этом "Сказку" безусловным шедевром не назовешь. Просто настолько скучны и однообразны были остальные конкурсанты. К примеру, едва ли не в каждом номере была задействована скрипка: да и Рыбак не гнушался этого инструмента, то и дело театрально обрывая во время исполнения конские волосы на смычке.

Но были и вполне себе запоминающиеся моменты: маэстро Эндрю Ллойд Уэббер, подыгрывающий британке Джейд Ивен на рояле; бывшая жена Мэрилина Мэнсона Дита Фон Тиз, едва не устроившая стриптиз под песню немецких исполнителей Alex Swings Oscar Sings; Патрисия Каас, наконец, взявшая зал одним своим голосом без какого-либо шоу.

Тем не менее, на телезрителей должного впечатления они произвести не смогли. Француженка довольствовалась в итоге восьмым местом, британцы – пятым, а немцы – и вовсе 20-м.

Все по сюжету
Евровидение-2009 в Москве

Не смогла заинтересовать голосовавших и представлявшая Россию Анастасия Приходько. Ее эмоциональная "Мамо" заняла только 11-е место, повторив результат Юлии Савичевой 2004 года. Хуже них за российскую историю "Евровидения" выступали только Наталья Подольская, "Мумий Тролль", Алла Пугачева и Филипп Киркоров.

Несмотря ни на что, кажется, все остались довольны. Но пусть и впредь на конкурс от России ездят исполнители уровня Приходько. Чтобы "Евровидение" больше в Москве не проходило.

----------


## Виталич

> В прошлом году - скрипка(хоть и коссвенно), в этом году-скрипка...... !! Прям какая то закономерность складывается?! Что же на следующий год?


Виолончель!  :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Annon

Вчера на работе был маленький банкетик. Я с пылу с жару выдал песенку Рыбака. Восторгам гостей не было предела. И не потому, что суперблестяще исполнил, а потому, что как в пословице:
Утром в газете, вечером - в куплете.
Так что ещё раз благодарю Маэстро за минусок :Aga:  :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## maestro116

_Мы не умеем,но у нас ещe год впереди,а вам прямым ходом на ЕВРО_
Вот тока скорее- ЗА евро...и-побольше...:smile:

----------


## Igorbor

> К примеру, едва ли не в каждом номере была задействована скрипка: да и Рыбак не гнушался этого инструмента, то и дело театрально обрывая во время исполнения конские волосы на смычке.


Hi! Priwet wsem!
Bol´shogo truda- obrywat´ wolosy na smyzhke - ne nado. :rolleyes:

Dlja  Oliwii : "Du Talon" - redko, igrat´ trost´ju smyzhka...? :wink:

----------


## Ольвия

> Dlja Oliwii


Спасиб!!!! :Vah: :biggrin: :Oj:   А я думала, что о моем вопросе и забыли....:wink:

----------


## Igorbor

*Ольвия*,
 Извини: это игра в нижней части смычка!!!:rolleyes::smile:
Спасибо, посмотрел в словаре...

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Спасибо, посмотрел в словаре...


Если есть словарь - это уже РЕСПЕКТ :Ok:

----------


## IRUSIK77

Очень понравился отрывок статьи в одной из газет: 

Впервые за последние десятилетия победитель «Евровидения» завоевал зрительские сердца без дорогих клипов, секс–скандалов, потрясаний грязным бельем, сувенирной водки с изображением на этикетке себя любимого или еще какой изобретательной промо–продукции, Видимо, зрители «Евровидения» по–настоящему устали от одутловатых клоунов (чего стоило хотя бы голландское трио?), длинных языков пламени, акробатики, коротконогих стриптизерш, живых змей, страусиных перьев, голых торсов и Димы Билана, пробивающего на сцене головой бутафорские стены. Европе захотелось не эффектов — ими Европу не удивить, а просто хорошей мелодии и веселой скрипочки. И когда луч прожектора высветил на сцене одинокую фигуру Саши в белой рубашонке, получилось, что он один противостоял всей этой жирной, беснующейся, накачанной силиконом и ботоксом поп–индустрии, похожей на одно из оживших полотен триптиха Босха «Сад наслаждений».

----------


## бригантина

> Я вот умею играть на скрипке,а Вы?????


Блин... я тоже умела... пора бы вспомнить! мастерство , говорят. не пропьешь!

----------


## Полиана

Ребята, всем привет! А не кинете ссылочки на других исполнителей? Я бы с удовольствием ещё раз послушала.

----------


## Виталич

> МИНУСЫ: - http://*******s.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1762786
> 
> Плюсы: Eurovision Song Contest Moscow 2009 - Album Version - Official CD (2009)
> 
> 
> рэклист:
> 1. Various Artists - Albania - Kejsi Tola - Carry Me In Your Dreams (3:06)
> 2. Various Artists - Andorra - Susanne Georgi - La Teva Decisio (Get A Life) (2:57)
> 3. Various Artists - Armenia - Inga & Anush - Jan-Jan (3:02)
> ...


Вот... Витка - умничка, выставила.

----------


## Бэкхам

*Виталич*,
 Спасибо! :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Quazarkur

*Annon*,
Пришлите пожалуйста минус Рыбака Quaza_73@mail.ru

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> Александр Рыбак не набирал легионеров, не тратил огромные деньги на спецэффекты и костюмы, на сцене не лез из кожи вон, чтобы всем понравится, но покорил практически всех (387 баллов - рекорд за всю историю Евровидения)!!!
> Удачи ему!


Ну вообще то тратились огромные деньги на раскрутку до конкурса....

----------


## IRUSIK77

Мне почему то кажется, что огромные деньги в данном случае не потребовались. Стоило только ему засветиться - и все пошло по  нарастающей, потому что сами люди хотят его слышать и смотреть. 
Я вот сейчас ради интереса слежу за количеством просмотров одного ролика на Ютубе- с финала норвежского отбора - за сутки колтичество просмотров этого ролика увеличивается в среднем на 800 тысяч человек!!!! (Не говоря уже о тысячах других его роликов, также с сотнями тысяч просмотров). Никто же никого не заставляет заходить на Ютуб, слушать и смотреть именно его, победителя! Вот что значит - никакой рекламы не надо. 
Насколько известно, как только он вышел в финал в Норвегии (еще задолго событий в Москве) практически все звукозаписывающие компании европейских стран буквально дрались за право выпуска его альбома, который выйдет в 12 странах 2 июня.

----------


## Annon

> Annon,
> Пришлите пожалуйста минус Рыбака


В теме была же ссылка... ВОТ ТУТ

----------


## Gavor

> Я с пылу с жару выдал песенку Рыбака.


Саша, а на каком языке пел то?

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Саша, а на каком языке пел то?


На ломанном РУССКОМ:biggrin: :Pivo:

----------


## Gavor

Да, :Russian:  у Санька это хорошо получается

----------


## Annon

> Саша, а на каком языке пел то?


Обижаешь, хад:biggrin:
Естессно, на языке оригинала:

    Fairytale (Рыбак)
-Вст 2 р-------1-----------------------
Years ago, when I was younger,
I kinda liked, a girl I knew.
She was mine, and we were sweethearts
That was then, but then it’s true
---Припев:------------------
I’m in love, with a fairytale,
Even though, it hurts
‘Cause I don’t care, if I lose my mind
I’m already cursed.
-Вст 2 р----------2----------------------------
Every day, we started fighting,
Every night, we fell in love
No one else, could make me sadder,
But no one else, could lift me high above
---серед-------------------------
I don’t know what I was doing,
When suddenly, we fell apart
Nowadays, I cannot find her
But when I do, we’ll get a brand new start
-1 ----------Припев:------------------------------
I’m in love with a fairytale,
Even though it hurts
‘Cause I don’t care if I lose my mind
I’m already cursed
---Соло ---------------------
She’s a fairytale
Yeah…
Even though it hurts
‘Cause I don’t care if I lose my mind
I’m already cursed

----------


## Yrrri

> Саша, а на каком языке пел то?


На королевском Лондонском Английском.:smile:

----------


## Annon

> На королевском Лондонском Английском.


My friend, you is near from true:wink: :Pivo:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> My friend, you is near from true:wink:


O.yes.brother :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Annon

> O.yes.brother


Aramise, well you understand me:smile: :Ok: :wink:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Aramise, well you understand me:smile::wink:


O.yes.my friend!:biggrin:

----------


## Annon

*Дядя Ян*, щас как нас флудерами признают... говорящими на басурманском наречии:wink::smile:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> *Дядя Ян*, щас как нас флудерами признают... говорящими на басурманском наречии:wink::smile:


Всякое может случиться,с меня репутации до нуля снимали! Главное чтоб весело было,и перед работой был яркий позитив что у тебя есть поддержка и друзья(Хоть и далеко) Зато работаешь ЛЕГКО! :Vah:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Annon

> Главное чтоб весело было,и перед работой был яркий позитив что у тебя есть поддержка и друзья(Хоть и далеко) Зато работаешь ЛЕГКО!


+1000000000!! :Ok:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> +1000000000!!


 :br:  :br:  :br:  :br:  :br:  :br:  :br:

----------


## SAXjr

Не понравился мне этот ГУСЬ... подарили победу...

----------


## Yrrri

> Не понравился мне этот ГУСЬ... подарили победу...


Даа,не было на него Билана со скрипкой.:biggrin:

----------


## musbob

Нормальный гусь! Всё правильно сделал, - песня рабочая, народ пляшет.

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Нормальный гусь! Всё правильно сделал, - песня рабочая, народ пляшет.


А у нас народ подо всё пляшет,когда выпьет,хоть под скрипку,хоть под баян(и еще матерные частушка поют):biggrin:

----------


## prozvuk

> с меня репутации до нуля снимали!


Оно ещё с красным минусом бывает.
Не, ну кому-то интересно...

А тема про финал Евровидения.
Я успел не к началу, увы работа.
Звук комфортный, модный.
Картинка тоже.
Я посмотрел всё и увидел, то что хотел увидеть.

----------


## КП

> Звук комфортный, модный.
> Картинка тоже.
> Я посмотрел всё и увидел, то что хотел увидеть.


Вот-вот!Что ты,что Маестро 116,"замылеными" глазами-ушами смотрите.Потому что "заточили" свое восприятие на профессиональную звукореговскую работу.Больше внимания на балланс,компрессию и прочее обращаете.Я с сыном в паре зарекся работать,т.к. он "заточился" на студийную работу и все время в кабаке  "мониторный" звук накручивает.И орет что это "правильный" звук.А по мне-одна середина,ох и ругаемся мы с ним!

----------


## SAXjr

> Нормальный гусь! Всё правильно сделал, - песня рабочая, народ пляшет.


Я не о том, я о том, что небыло нормальных конкурсантов... мыло какоето... Полова... Зло берёт... все мы знаем как туды отбирают, и что там дальше происходит... Конкурсы везде одинаковы...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> А у нас народ подо всё пляшет,когда выпьет,хоть под скрипку,хоть под баян(и еще матерные частушка поют):biggrin:


У нас хоть и знают песню, она им радости не приносит... Публика одесская - специфическая... она средь песни может вся усесться ))) и тут же подняться на следующую песенку ))))))) :biggrin:

----------


## maestro116

Да нет, КП, замыливаться никак нельзя. Нужно привыкать, как выразился Алексей к "аппроксимированному" восприятию. Со временем это приходит. А всю обработку лучше обнаруживать путем отключения:wink:, и особо ею не заморачиваться. При грамотном подходе и с командой опытных операторов можно вообще без нее обойтись. По первоопределению вся эта обработка призвана облегчать жизнь операторов, а не улучшать чего то там.

----------


## prozvuk

> "правильный" звук.А по мне-одна середина


С некоторых пор, как перестал музыку слушать, а начал сам делать, у меня и на стареньком домашнем музцентре стоит плоская АЧХ.
А когда- то и бас буста и верхов всё мало было.

----------


## maestro116

_стоит плоская АЧХ_
Наверное, в классическом понимании восприятия звука это и есть самое правильное. Потому как в природе не существует или очень мало звуков (море да гром, да и то- это инфра)звуков басбустер и супертвитер, с загашенной серединой.:wink: А идеалом в электроакустике считается максимально точное воспроизведение натуральных звуков. Послушайте, к примеру- симфонический оркестр, сколько уж там то этой самой пресловутой серединки.:smile:
Существует еще фенОмен хай-энд. Неподготовленные слушатели, привыкшие к бумбоксам и хай фай, попервости получают чуть не отвращение.И диафрагма не вибрирует как следует, середины прозрачной излишне много, тарелки-оверхеды не цыкают сверхзвонко. Нужно привыкнуть к "правильному звучанию". А по истечении некоторого времени- за уши не оттащищь!.:))))) Что характерно- и не устаешь от долгого прослушивания, даже- хард рока.

----------


## prozvuk

> Нужно привыкнуть к "правильному звучанию".


Чтоб потом морщило лицо от неправильного тонального баланса, когда не слышно половины инструментов в "приятном" миксе.

Про Евровизион и прямой эфир вопрос.
 Он всёж видимо не совсем прямой, рекламные вставки, и клипы на выход . 
Технологии интересные.

----------


## КП

> Сообщение от maestro116
> 
> 
> 				Нужно привыкнуть к "правильному звучанию".


 Чеж,выходит мой сынок прав?Зря я с ним ругаюсь?Наверно так.
А как же мягкий кабацкий саунд?Как раз верхняя середина и "ездит" по ушам ,напрягает клиентов (когда за столами сидят) Сразу просьбы сделать звук потише.

----------


## prozvuk

> мягкий кабацкий саунд


Сам знаешь, дорого стОит.
Тут драйверы дорогие нужны, которые не искажопывают.
Простая эквализация тут не рулит.

----------


## КП

> Тут драйверы дорогие нужны, которые не искажопывают.


Как понимаю ты все ВЧ СЧ НЧ имеешь ввиду.Меня лично напрягают титановые диафрагмы ВЧ,когда низкая частота раздела (захватывают высокую середину)
Сейчас на 12 дюймовых колонках хочу поднять срез от 3000гц и подобрать  ВЧ драйвера с полимерной(или шелковой) диафрагмой на 1 горло 1,75 катушка.И желательно неодивыемые.Вот такой я привереда.... :Chiffa:

----------


## prozvuk

> И желательно неодивыемые.


Материал магнитной системы для звука вроде по барабану.
Материал диафрагмы тоже вопрос вторичный, тут важнее как сделано.
И вопрос специфических искажений звука в компрессионных драйверах частично решается переходом на большие размеры горла, 1.5 и 2."
Это очень удорожает акустику.
Про повышение частоты среза .
Это губительно для звука, т.к. 12 или 15" на частотах выше килогерца "срут", извините. Выходят из поршневого режима.

Так что дёшево не получится так чтоб мягко и голос клацал с выражением.

Что то мы отвлеклись...

----------


## Дядька Ян

> [I]
> Существует еще фенОмен хай-энд. Неподготовленные слушатели, привыкшие к бумбоксам и хай фай, попервости получают чуть не отвращение.И диафрагма не вибрирует как следует, середины прозрачной излишне много, тарелки-оверхеды не цыкают сверхзвонко. Нужно привыкнуть к "правильному звучанию"


Ой чёто вы не туда поехали!К правильному звучанию привыкайте дома или в студии!А когда сидишь в кабаке отдыхаешь и "середина" по ушам лупит,то это раздражает!Люди приходят отдыхать а не привыкать к правильному звуку!Кстати ваш правильный звук вы строите на низкой громкости и маленьких помещениях.А в помещении 400 кв.м. хай-энд звучит просто плоско!

----------


## КП

> А когда сидишь в кабаке отдыхаешь и "середина" по ушам лупит,то это раздражает!Люди приходят отдыхать а не привыкать к правильному звуку!!


+1000! :Ok:

----------


## Gutalin

Киркоров интересно теперь в каждой бочке затычка? Все прыгает на жтом евровидение? аж, блевать охото

----------


## maestro116

Да -не скажите.:wink:Есть хай-энд системы и под 10 кВт. :Ok:  Если эквивалент ударной только установки 4 кВт...А касательно правильного аппарата- середина не должна "лупить по ушам" и вызывать неприятие слушателем, она должна просто- звучать. Значит, не все там ладно в датском королевстве...

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Да -не скажите.:wink:Есть хай-энд системы и под 10 кВт.


Здрасьте,проснулся!:biggrin: :br:

----------


## maestro116

Здорово и тебе- Дядька! Забарался с работай в Темрюке, вод и отсыпаюся.:smile:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> вод и отсыпаюся.


Просыпайся :br:  :br:  :br:  :br:  :br:

----------


## maestro116

Оба-На! Дык тута, смотрю- наливают? :Vah:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Оба-На! Дык тута, смотрю- наливают?


Я сегодя отдыхаю,почему бы нет:biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## maestro116

Дядька! ЯН! Дык ты эта..не кочумай особо...НАЛИВАЙ, ШТОЛИ?:smile:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Дядька! ЯН! Дык ты эта..не кочумай особо...НАЛИВАЙ, ШТОЛИ?:smile:


Paзливаю!!! :016:  :069:

----------


## maestro116

Неплохо так- пошла! Тока селедочка местная отвратительная, перешли на малосольные огурчики- класс!

----------


## Дядька Ян

> малосольные огурчики- класс!


Сам выразительно уважаю!ПИСЧА!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## maestro116

УЭШЧЬ! Што верно- то верно! :Ok: Сообразительно так-употребляем.;)))))

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Работенку типа тово- завершили, домой собирацца пора,:rolleyes:

----------


## Дядька Ян

Морячков -то видал?Черноморских?Я валяяяяяяяяяяяяюсь :Vah:  :Suicide:

----------


## maestro116

Видал, ага. А с че ты этт валяшся?:rolleyes:

----------


## juriy

> Морячков -то видал?Черноморских


Дык там вроде Азов...:biggrin:
*maestro116*,так насчет камбалы и проехали???Охгурцы и здесь есть! :Pivo:

----------


## maestro116

Да здеся ты знаешь, что до черного что до азовского морей- одинаково доехать, а до Анапы 28 км. Камбалы так и не видали, зато осетров полно в Темрюке по 50 руб/кило(!!!ясный пень- слева) а огурчики здесь особенные! :Ok:  Кстати, седни уже черешней торгуют. Клубнику уже не едим- надоело. :Vah: 
А Дядька прикололся по поводу Черноморских Морячков, что минуса туточки ищут.:))))))

----------


## Willy

> Не понравился мне этот ГУСЬ... подарили победу...


Есть информация? Вы были  в жюри,Вам предлагали деньги за такой подарок?
Почти все страны,80 % даже мусульмане отдали свои голоса за Рыбака!
Всех подкупили? Думаю не у Саши не у Норвегии таких бабок нет!!!
Конкурс в этот раз действительно был сильный в смысле исполнителей,
Да и организация евро была на высоте!!!:mad:

----------


## Серёжа

*Willy*,
полностью согласен,и при этом вся верхняя четвёрка в хит-парадах, а уж скрипка Рыбака звучит из каждого 2-го мобильника.
seryozha514@gmail.com

----------


## Willy

Да дело наверное даже не в скрипке,просто нам всем наверное поднадоели навороченые голоса,выпендреж на сцене,фабрика,:wink:
Захотелось чего-то простого,понятного,Сидел с женой в кабаке,слушали простого немецкого лабуха,ничего особенного вроде бы,,,,,На фабрике точно не был:smile:
Высоких нот как Лепс не берет,но что-то такое,что все время заставляло его слушать,Тембр голоса,манера исполнения,простота что-ли,,,,

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Ого не заметил:smile: Мы с тобой Регились почти в один и тот-же день! :Pivo:

----------

